# Random picture taken with cellphone,,,,Continued,,,,



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2020)

The other day,,,,


----------



## ringorock (Jul 28, 2020)

I found a bucket of chickens in my garage today.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 28, 2020)

ringorock said:


> I found a bucket of chickens in my garage today.
> 
> View attachment 1030185


At least it wasn't old KFC ?


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 28, 2020)

My daughter after a day of softball last week in Gulf Shores


----------



## ringorock (Jul 28, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> My daughter after a day of softball last week in Gulf ShoresView attachment 1030191



That's where I want to be right now, every day... the Gulf Shores.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 28, 2020)

Poor girl is woed out!!


----------



## StanB1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Group of Amish kids floating the river.  They were dressed like they were going to church.  They were all sing as they drifted along - sounded like angels singing.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 29, 2020)

Grayson the Kleptomaniac.  Runs off with anything not nailed down, and attacks my feet like they're  the devil.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 29, 2020)

There are lots of pretty sunrises. The trick is to arrive at the top at just the right moment.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 29, 2020)

I do miss the mountains.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 29, 2020)

Venice Beach sunrise


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 30, 2020)

Finding any sharks teeth?


----------



## StanB1 (Jul 30, 2020)

On a golf course in Calabash, NC.  Always alert.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jul 30, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Finding any sharks teeth?


Heck no


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 1030435
> Venice Beach sunrise


Nice place,,,,great pic,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Jul 31, 2020)

My view from the garden tub while soaking my aching back.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 31, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> On a golf course in Calabash, NC.  Always alert.
> 
> View attachment 1030502



Carolina Shores?
Watch those gators.
Calabash had some fine eatin when I was there...


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 31, 2020)

Found a new way to hunt dub berds. From the seat of a Cat 988G


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 31, 2020)

Into the mist


----------



## StanB1 (Jul 31, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Carolina Shores?
> Watch those gators.
> Calabash had some fine eatin when I was there...



Yes, yes, and yes.  Always ate at Ella’s and Calabash Deli.  Those places are _*always *_busy, and for good reason.


----------



## Stroker (Jul 31, 2020)

Slipped up on this one. His girlfriend is just out of the picture.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Stroker said:


> View attachment 1030588
> Slipped up on this one. His girlfriend is just out of the picture.


Dang man,,,,nice,,,,I could use that brick too,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Stroker (Jul 31, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Dang man,,,,nice,,,,I could use that brick too,,,,? ? ? ?


Probably 150-200 in that pile, probably 300+ 25 years ago. I've moved that pile four times in those years. It's a old barn site the a tornado took down in 2008, now I just use it to store junk that I probably will never use.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Stroker said:


> Probably 150-200 in that pile, probably 300+ 25 years ago. I've moved that pile four times in those years. It's a old barn site the a tornado took down in 2008, now I just use it to store junk that I probably will never use.


I want to build an outdoor oven,,,,


----------



## Stroker (Jul 31, 2020)

My wife wants me to use them for borders around new flower beds she is planning, not in my plans though, just more to weed eat around.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1030686


I've got to get one,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 31, 2020)

I got a plaque for shooting one of those. The cat,  not the dub.



ddgarcia said:


> View attachment 1030571
> 
> Found a new way to hunt dub berds. From the seat of a Cat 988G


----------



## Throwback (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Throwback (Aug 1, 2020)

My son works on these so every time I see one out in the wild I take a pic and text it to him


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2020)

We took a drive down Fort Payne and went to Little River Falls. Stopped by The rim of the Canyon grill. That half of the one pound burger that I brought home with me. Lord they knew how to fill you up.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 1, 2020)

There's some things that you just can't do without


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 1, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> There's some things that you just can't do withoutView attachment 1030792


Especially with apple jelly.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 1, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Especially with honey.



Fixed.

Naildriver must have made a Sam's run. That's where we get the two pack a 3 gallon peanut butter.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 1, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Naildriver must have made a Sam's run. That's where we get the two pack a 3 gallon peanut butter.


Picked it up at the Walmarks yesterdy


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 1, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> There's some things that you just can't do withoutView attachment 1030792


Right brand, wrong texture. 

CRUNCHY for the win!


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 1, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> CRUNCHY for the win!



Yuck.

Goes in crunchy and comes out crunchy.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 2, 2020)

FYI,
 Last time i needed some Ingles didnt have any. I bought the "natural" low sodium one. If you eat a spoon full i can tell the difference. (salt) On a sandwich i cant tell the difference.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Goes in crunchy and comes out crunchy.



Don't forget to chew.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Yuck.
> 
> Goes in crunchy and comes out crunchy.


? ? ? ?, kinda like corn,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 2, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget to chew.


Lol.

That's what I said to myself.

I like peanuts, all form and manner of them...btw, boiled is better too when they ain't so mushy.


----------



## Jennileigh (Aug 2, 2020)

Snapped this one on Tuesday.  Pretty perfect


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Jennileigh said:


> Snapped this one on Tuesday.  Pretty perfectView attachment 1031016


? ? ? ?,,,,too funny,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 2, 2020)

Jennileigh said:


> Snapped this one on Tuesday.  Pretty perfect



The guy that does our porta jons has "smells like money" on the side of his truck.

It doesn't smell like money to me. It can gag you from 150' away.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 2, 2020)

Jennileigh said:


> Snapped this one on Tuesday.  Pretty perfect


I have a friend in the business, his pump truck is called the Honey Wagon


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 2, 2020)

Found this splice in the attic on a bathroom remodel last week


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 3, 2020)

Hummingbird fight. They went at it for over an hour


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 3, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Found this splice in the attic on a bathroom remodel last weekView attachment 1031155


Lovely


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Found this splice in the attic on a bathroom remodel last weekView attachment 1031155



That splice is probably older than any of us here.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 3, 2020)

Noticed this gem on my hike this morning


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 3, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> That splice is probably older than any of us here.


You're probably right, but it no longer exists. Everything tidied up in a junction box now. I just couldn't leave it no matter how long it's been there ?


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Hummingbird fight. They went at it for over an hour View attachment 1031185




She just needs to give in.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 4, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> That splice is probably older than any of us here.



It was probably up to code at the time it was made. Meaning it's older than code.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 5, 2020)

I think my dump trailer needs some attention


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 5, 2020)

That’s a pear, but that ain’t no pear tree. Ol tree rat had himself a snack.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 5, 2020)

My pear tree was loaded earlier in the year and now there ain't a one on it. I know them dang little tree rats knocked them all off.


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 5, 2020)

My Fox squirrels have transitioned from my pears to my maters.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 5, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> My Fox squirrels have transitioned from my pears to my maters.


I made the mistake of letting my chickens out a few weeks ago, apparently they love tomatoes.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 5, 2020)

They will peck peck peck them


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 6, 2020)

Man i cant wait for sept. Hot and humid


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 6, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I think my dump trailer needs some attention




You must not have gotten the memo regarding leaving the dump bed angle where it could drain. 

At least it still dumps. My small dump trailer constantly has issues.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 6, 2020)

jollyroger said:


> .
> 
> This poor lady was stuck in a bad storm on Lanier.
> 
> View attachment 1031437



She posted a video on the youtubes from Auqaland marina that was pretty hairy. 

I would post it but I cannot recall if there was any profanity.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Man i cant wait for sept. Hot and humidView attachment 1031676


It was in the 40s here this AM,,,,75 now,,,,


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 6, 2020)

It was 75 here at daybreak. It won't be 75 at noon here until late October or early November.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 6, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> You must not have gotten the memo regarding leaving the dump bed angle where it could drain.
> 
> At least it still dumps. My small dump trailer constantly has issues.


I bought that trailer brand new in1998. It's been a dang good one, but it's definitely time for a new body. The main frame is still in great condition.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 6, 2020)

The COVID clip! It’s not as painful as he makes it look. He’s almost at the age for an electric razor. That’s not a caterpillar under that lip!

He got a complete buzz back in late April.

Velvet jones is back in town.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 6, 2020)

Swallow-tail season.

Caterpillars are tearing up the fenal bushes!


----------



## StanB1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Couple shots from a De Havilland Beaver float plane when we were on an Alaska cruise.  This was at Sitka.  From what I’ve read, the last Beaver was manufactured in 1967.  We landed on an inland lake and enjoyed a Dungeness crab lunch before returning to the ship.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 6, 2020)

Dung crab, ewwww


Beautiful pics!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 6, 2020)

Wife and me have a little glider just for us out in the back yard.  I don't reckon I'll ever get tired of spending evenings with her here.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> There's some things that you just can't do withoutView attachment 1030792


I can tear through it too.  It frustrates my wife to no end.  She says she can’t buy enough of it.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2020)

He was not happy to see me.  Wiggled his tail like a rattler.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1032055


Would love to be in that stream,,,,


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Would love to be in that stream,,,,


That’s one of my favorite places,  Big Lazer Creek.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> That’s one of my favorite places,  Big Lazer Creek.


Really nice,,,,with your guys heat,,,,just to walk in, cool you off,,,,


----------



## Toliver (Aug 8, 2020)

I grew up hunting near Big Lazer where it goes underneath 41 as it goes into Talbotton.  That is one cold creek to bathe in.


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 8, 2020)

Solo bass hunting at the beaver pond


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 8, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> View attachment 1032100




Who is there to enforce this?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> View attachment 1032191


? ? ? ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 9, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> View attachment 1032191


Reported this violation to the moderators


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Who is there to enforce this?


Nobody really.  The only one I ever see there is some old guy that looks like he can’t be far from retirement and doesn’t really strike me as having a lot of fire in the belly.  The bottles and plastic bags left near the river are a shame and disgrace.


----------



## Paleo (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2020)

Toliver said:


> I grew up hunting near Big Lazer where it goes underneath 41 as it goes into Talbotton.  That is one cold creek to bathe in.


Yeah it’s a nice place.  Some of my best hunting and camping memories are tied up in that place.  My daddy and my uncle and me used to hunt and camp there a lot.  They’re both gone now.  I remember when they built the lake on the WMA.  It’s a whole lot more popular now than it was thirty years ago.  A lot more “casual” users.  People who just come for the access to the river and the creek seem to be the worst as far as leaving their trash behind and what not.  I’ve never had much luck fishing that lake but there are those who say they have right here on this board.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2020)

Paleo said:


> View attachment 1032218


Where is that?


----------



## Paleo (Aug 9, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> Where is that?



Near the tip of the Keweenaw Peninsula in Lake Superior in Michigan. The fun starts when you drive east until the land runs out. I was there in May.


----------



## Paleo (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 9, 2020)

Paleo said:


> View attachment 1032224





GreenPig said:


> View attachment 1032191




Winter coat/summer coat?


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Winter coat/summer coat?


That cause me to spray my computer monitor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2020)

That's gonna be biggest leaf yet.


----------



## StanB1 (Aug 9, 2020)

“The Immortal Tree” in Humboldt County, California.  Also, a shot along the Avenue of the Giants, same area.  Pictures don’t do it justice.


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 9, 2020)

Couple of Jive Turkeys.￼


----------



## StanB1 (Aug 9, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> Couple of Jive Turkeys.￼
> View attachment 1032260



Beautiful sand.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 9, 2020)

Food plot trees


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 10, 2020)

2- 5lb pork bellies to turn into bacon


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## GreenPig (Aug 11, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1032505


My cows started loosing too much weight when I mask them. ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 11, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> My cows started loosing too much weight when I mask them. ?



I need to try that on my wife then.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 11, 2020)

oh my


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I need to try that on my wife then.


No. You. Didn't. ?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 11, 2020)

New cotton picker cabinet had a little surprise in it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Pic my sister sent me she took on the way home from church.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I need to try that on my wife then.


Just how big an ole gal is she ?

If we never hear from you again, we know she learnt your Gon password


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 11, 2020)

She's a big un. Fast too.

I ain't skeerd though.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> She's a big un. Fast too.
> 
> I ain't skeerd though.


??You brassy aintcha


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> ??You brassy aintcha



She ain't home.

I think she went to a buffet.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 11, 2020)

She does have a temper though.

A few days ago she said "I weigh the same as I did 40 years ago in high school.".

I said "You weighed 320 in high school!".

She went upside my head.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 11, 2020)

She said she's "+ size".

I said "More like X size.".


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 11, 2020)

Septic tack line has a crack and shes a backin up.....


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 11, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Septic tack line has a crack and shes a backin up.....
> View attachment 1032599


Eww


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 11, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Eww


Will smell like money to the joker coming tomorrow


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 11, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Will smell like money to the joker coming tomorrow


You’re right. I’ve dug up 5 systems in my life and they all smelled like crap to me.  Maybe I should have negotiated better.?


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 11, 2020)

Amen. 



treemanjohn said:


> Will smell like money to the joker coming tomorrow


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 11, 2020)

Grinding doffers, gotta be squared up to pick right.


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 11, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> She's a big un. Fast too.
> 
> I ain't skeerd though.


Zig & Zag


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 11, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Septic tack line has a crack and shes a backin up.....




I like the way you have the corn in there for texture.


----------



## StanB1 (Aug 12, 2020)

“Prospector” statue in Sitka, Alaska.  Interesting details about him in the link.  Not very many rugged types like him around today.

http://www.rigidroguesgallery.com/921-2/


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2020)

Happy Place


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 12, 2020)

When you get a tone and your rookie is eating M&M’s.???


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 12, 2020)

Dang f32, I hope you get them all picked up. They still goot to eat.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 12, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Dang f32, I hope you get them all picked up. They still goot to eat.


They were not wasted ?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 12, 2020)

That floor is bleached erry morning


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 12, 2020)

That's all fine and dandy, just don't let him startle you like  that anymore.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 13, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> That's all fine and dandy, just don't let him startle you like  that anymore.


?, sadly I’ve grown accustom.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 13, 2020)

Six years ago today, on August 13th 2014, my baby Shelby died. I still miss her.



Over my objections, my wife wanted another Doberman. I stated that Shelby's body wasn't even cold yet.

Eight weeks later I surprised my wife with this little maniac. My wife named her Greta.

When I asked the breeder what day she was born he looked at the paperwork and said "August 13th.".




Happy 6th birthday Greta.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 13, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Six years ago today, on August 13th 2014, my baby Shelby died. I still miss her.
> 
> View attachment 1032889
> 
> ...


Love Dobie's,,,,especially red ones,,,,fine looking best friend you've got there,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1032892


Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least he didn't block the road ( that's what fire trucks are for)


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1032892


I'll take those 2by's,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2020)

The pickup & dump trailer he hit blocked it for a few minutes.
We single lane'd it until we could get the dump trailer moved.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1032892


Anybody know where i can find some yeller pine 4 x 4's?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2020)

I was standing there thinking if they were pressure treated that would be a lot of shooting house frames. ??


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I was standing there thinking if they were pressure treated that would be a lot of shooting house frames. ??



I was wondering about that. Were they on the way to the treating place?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't know.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ( that's what fire trucks are for)


Smh’ing.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 14, 2020)

Last night thunder lightning and rain. Had to get the cutting done.  Better than the heat


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 14, 2020)

Pair of quail in the front yard now feeding 


Hard to tell but the two brown speck just past the shadow


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 14, 2020)

Lunch!
Nevermind. Says the image is too large?


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 14, 2020)

Lunch!


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 14, 2020)

Snake looking for lunch! I moved him twice, finally had to move the HB feeder.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 14, 2020)

Little bit of tile laying today


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 14, 2020)

A while back my son was on the back porch shooting his 22 and I asked him what he was shooting. He said I just shot that blue thing down there by the woods. I was filling this barrel (that blue thing)up today for the block mason and I see he hit his target. If you look close you can see the water running out. I was able to cut me a green stick and plug the hole.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 14, 2020)

Dadgum delivery drivers!


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 14, 2020)

I didnt notice the squirrel trap was tripped until 20 minutes before work.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 14, 2020)

Did a little yard work this evening.
We have certainly gotten our money's worth out of that cart!


----------



## Sixes (Aug 14, 2020)

My brand new 2020 6.2 L Trail Boss


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 14, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> I didnt notice the squirrel trap was tripped until 20 minutes before work.
> 
> View attachment 1033100


That looks like fun


----------



## StanB1 (Aug 14, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Dadgum delivery drivers!View attachment 1033099



Hope your estimate included about 15% waste!  That’s a darned shame there!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Hilsman (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, looks like he got one. 
We take care of my brother in law who has a little "brother in law's suite" right behind our house. He has a feeder hanging right off of his front porch.
Anyway, after I moved the feeder that's off of our front porch the little rascal decided to find another. My wife had gone over to take Jami his breakfast and she came back in almost in tears and said that she thinks the snake got a HB. I got him and this time took him a couple of miles from the house. I wonder if he'll be back?


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 16, 2020)

Them's some good boys!!!


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks like them boys know to stay out of the kitchen till invited in. Good training.


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 17, 2020)

Sixes said:


> My brand new 2020 6.2 L Trail Boss
> 
> View attachment 1033110


Nice


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2020)

jcbcpa said:


> Well, looks like he got one.
> We take care of my brother in law who has a little "brother in law's suite" right behind our house. He has a feeder hanging right off of his front porch.
> Anyway, after I moved the feeder that's off of our front porch the little rascal decided to find another. My wife had gone over to take Jami his breakfast and she came back in almost in tears and said that she thinks the snake got a HB. I got him and this time took him a couple of miles from the house. I wonder if he'll be back?
> View attachment 1033340


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hilsman said:


> View attachment 1033268View attachment 1033269


Wow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sixes said:


> My brand new 2020 6.2 L Trail Boss
> 
> View attachment 1033110


Sweet,,,,like the color,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Them's some good boys!!!
> View attachment 1033355


Beautiful dogs and burgers,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Was going thru a few pic's today,,,,a few of our best friends, sadly, couldn't find any of Sally,our Blue Healer who passed several years ago, Betsy,the wife's Corgi who passed away recently is here,,,,


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## naildrvr (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't like nothing but finishing


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 18, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> View attachment 1033260View attachment 1033261



Is that the Marauder?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 18, 2020)

Dearly love 'em but seldom eat 'em.
I may pay for this later (gout).
Fried chicken gizzards. 
I'd almost finished them when I thought about a pic.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 18, 2020)

I just didn’t have the courage to post this in the food forum. HOSPITAL FOOD!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 18, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Is that the Marauder?



not sure what that is lol


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 19, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> I just didn’t have the courage to post this in the food forum. HOSPITAL FOOD!
> 
> View attachment 1033875



Get well and GIT OUT!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 19, 2020)

eat good and they will kick you out sooner


----------



## Dub (Aug 19, 2020)

Shortly before sunset yesterday.

Squall moving in off the ocean.

No worries.  My bride and I enjoyed the storm nicely......then went for the best Shrimp’n’grits we’ve ever had.

Slept the sleep of the righteous last night.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 19, 2020)

Day 2! Oooh catch of the day. But you can’t fool me, that thing wasn’t caught, it committed suicide!

Oatmeal raisin cookie and oj was the best part!


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 19, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Day 2! Oooh catch of the day. But you can’t fool me, that thing wasn’t caught, it committed suicide!
> 
> Oatmeal raisin cookie and oj was the best part!



It appears to be tilapia, fresh from the sewers of china.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> It appears to be tilapia, fresh from the sewers of china.


Dang man, give the poor guy some hope.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Buck70 said:


> Dang man, give the poor guy some hope.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 19, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Day 2! Oooh catch of the day. But you can’t fool me, that thing wasn’t caught, it committed suicide!
> 
> Oatmeal raisin cookie and oj was the best part!
> 
> ...


When do you get pardoned? God,I hope soon,,,,poor guy,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 19, 2020)

No wonder if committed suicide.

In for chest but gout flared while there and they did not treat quickly

Hoping for tomorrow. Else Friday



jiminbogart said:


> It appears to be tilapia, fresh from the sewers of china.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 19, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> Day 2! Oooh catch of the day. But you can’t fool me, that thing wasn’t caught, it committed suicide!
> 
> Oatmeal raisin cookie and oj was the best part!
> 
> ...


They are gonna starve you. Get sweet on a nurse and get her to smuggle you a corn pone


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 19, 2020)

Yesterday evening


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## GreenPig (Aug 19, 2020)

I used to own a warm blanket and a comfortable recliner. Now I'm just glad she'll share them with me.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> No wonder if committed suicide.
> 
> In for chest but gout flared while there and they did not treat quickly
> 
> Hoping for tomorrow. Else Friday


I sure hope you get out today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Yesterday evening
> View attachment 1034088


Man,those forest goats look nice,,,,


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 20, 2020)

About 10 degrees cooler and lower humidity made the trip a little less unplesant. Got one more before i head to Colo. for elk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ooops I think I woke it up.


----------



## jcbcpa (Aug 20, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> I used to own a warm blanket and a comfortable recliner. Now I'm just glad she'll share them with me.View attachment 1034110


That looks just like my girl Vizsla Tanzy. We lost her 1 year ago yesterday. 
I miss her everyday.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 20, 2020)

Pine Grove School


someone left their baby doll


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 20, 2020)

We have a road to nowhere. Paved highway, straight as an arrow, dead ends in the marsh near the coast. 
Built in the early 70's during the square grouper days........


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 20, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> I used to own a warm blanket and a comfortable recliner. Now I'm just glad she'll share them with me.View attachment 1034110


Get this enlarged and framed,,,,great pic,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 20, 2020)

On the bright side, all the heart tests are coming back with great news. But can’t leave. Knee blew out while here, getting scoped tonight.

In the meantime, family brought a care package but couldn’t come in. Got a stop and wave while talking on the phone. The kid in the grey shirt to the right of and a little beyond the red flag.

Hopefully out tomorrow. Good news so far


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 20, 2020)

somebody been chasing nurses on slippery floors


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 21, 2020)

They can all outrun an old, fat, gouted up guy using a walker. But... yeah, there some very attractive ladies of all ages in the nursing field. 



ClemsonRangers said:


> somebody been chasing nurses on slippery floors


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2020)

2020 Hurricane Season.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 21, 2020)

4HAND said:


> 2020 Hurricane Season.
> View attachment 1034368


Dang man,,,,double whammy,,,,


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2020)

4HAND said:


> 2020 Hurricane Season.
> View attachment 1034368



Wish we had a don't like button


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2020)

Great team right here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Wish we had a don't like button


Yep,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Great team right here.
> 
> View attachment 1034371


The 68 Tigers were pretty good too,,,,


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> The 68 Tigers were pretty good too,,,,



I was 4 years old but do remember the 69 Mets.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 21, 2020)

4HAND said:


> 2020 Hurricane Season.
> View attachment 1034368


Par for the course in 2020.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 21, 2020)

Another "What is it?"


----------



## bullgator (Aug 22, 2020)

Hog have been tearing up the back of my property all week! ?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 22, 2020)

Hogs are so destructive. I despise them.
(Good eatin though) ?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 22, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Hogs are so destructive. I despise them.
> (Good eatin though) ?


They’ve been coming thru in the middle of the night. Apparently smart enough to not let me catch them out there.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 22, 2020)

bullgator said:


> They’ve been coming thru in the middle of the night. Apparently smart enough to not let me catch them out there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2020)

bullgator said:


> They’ve been coming thru in the middle of the night. Apparently smart enough to not let me catch them out there.


I'm glad we don't have them,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2020)

Never been a cat fan, but this stray chose to live here. Just glad she doesn't want to come in the house.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2020)

On I-40 yesterday afternoon:


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> On I-40 yesterday afternoon:
> View attachment 1034599


Probably stunk too bad to ride shotgun. That's a hot stove lesson.


----------



## Head East (Aug 22, 2020)

Good one I saw this morning. Neighbor is from PR.  He saw me go up and talk the pic.  He came out of the house later and wanted to know where it went.  I told him up the hill next to his house. He said I no do snakes. I said, he’s a good one.  He said that was a very BIG good one. He asked if I saw EXACTLY where it went..lol. I said it went to the woods behind his house. we walked around to the back of his house Looking for it...he was as nervous as he could be.


----------



## twtabb (Aug 22, 2020)

In the back yard.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 22, 2020)

twtabb said:


> In the back yard.View attachment 1034624


Nice forest goats,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2020)

Head East said:


> Good one I saw this morning. Neighbor is from PR.  He saw me go up and talk the pic.  He came out of the house later and wanted to know where it went.  I told him up the hill next to his house. He said I no do snakes. I said, he’s a good one.  He said that was a very BIG good one. He asked if I saw EXACTLY where it went..lol. I said it went to the woods behind his house. we walked around to the back of his house Looking for it...he was as nervous as he could be.
> 
> View attachment 1034622




That`s a pile of snake right there. Nice shot.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 23, 2020)

Rained pretty much all day Friday. Pushed last trip up mountain to Saturday.

When i left the house it was foggy. The mountain was shrouded in mist. Just as i topped out. I came thru the clouds into bright sunshine. You could barley see some of the mountains to the north just peeking thru.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2020)

Best face mask ever. Manager at our Favorite brunch place.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2020)

...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> ...
> View attachment 1034895


Low ceiling right there,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Low ceiling right there,,,,



Maiden voyage. 

No one else on the water for some reason.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 23, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Maiden voyage.
> 
> No one else on the water for some reason.


What kind of boat? Where at? If you don't mind me asking,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 23, 2020)

It's a '86 Century Cuddy cabin project boat. That pic was on Lake Griffin Florida Friday evening. Saturday we ran about 15 miles from the park to a restaurant on the water and back.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> It's a '86 Century Cuddy cabin project boat. That pic was on Lake Griffin Florida Friday evening. Saturday we ran about 15 miles from the park to a restaurant on the water and back.


Nice,,,,


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 24, 2020)

Found me a bass fishing spot in Fla. 5 doors down from my daughters new house. This canal goes for miles.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 24, 2020)

Nic spotting in Nocross


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 24, 2020)

What the heck are these? Saw them on 285


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> What the heck are these? Saw them on 285
> View attachment 1035104View attachment 1035107


Trump's had enough of the rioting & looting.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> What the heck are these? Saw them on 285




I've seen video of them somewhere.

They are little tundra buggies I believe.

I did a Google search and couldn't find anything.

Homeboy is maxing out the 14k lb trailer looks like. Edit: They only weight 2,866 so he's good.

Found it:


----------



## Toliver (Aug 24, 2020)

Russian Sherp ATV.  I didn't notice you had found yours until after I posted.  But then I looked at the price tag.  I hope that dude has some seriously good insurance.  Those things are over 100,000 a piece.  That would be one expensive wreck.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 24, 2020)

prolly hard to git parts fer'em.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 25, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I've seen video of them somewhere.
> 
> They are little tundra buggies I believe.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool.  I guess they were headed to the tundra


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2020)

Wait. What?????


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 26, 2020)

Its been so damp the last week or so. The fungus has a mold problem!


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 26, 2020)

Complete idiot, but she's cute.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 26, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. What?????



Somebody don't know the difference tween rollers and sliders.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 26, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Its been so damp the last week or so. The fungus has a mold problem!
> 
> View attachment 1035477



looks like a Sasquatch is behind you


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2020)

I loved this "era" of Chevy trucks.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 26, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I loved this "era" of Chevy trucks.
> View attachment 1035521



i almost bought one in 89, think sticker was $12,000 at the dealership (short bed, 2WD)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I loved this "era" of Chevy trucks.
> View attachment 1035521


H22 used to have an 89 Z71. It was DARK blue/silver two tone. Wish he hada never sold it. We both still talk about that truck.


----------



## notnksnemor (Aug 26, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I loved this "era" of Chevy trucks.
> View attachment 1035521



Bench seats was made for amore'.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2020)

This happened today


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a 1990 single cab short bed chevy 4x4 with 143k original miles on it. Love that thing.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> This happened todayView attachment 1035586




he's a little butty dude. Looks 12-13. Is that a junior cert?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> he's a little butty dude. Looks 12-13. Is that a junior cert?


He’s 15, but he is a little fella.  He’s Gon grow one day.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> He’s 15, but he is a little fella.  He’s Gon grow one day.


His great grandpa was 5’4, grandpa was 5’6” I’m 5’7”.  We don’t grow very tall.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2020)

Heck, I'm 5'1...


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2020)

4' round. In goot shape I tell ya.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 26, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> 4' round. In goot shape I tell ya.


  You're funny


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2020)

Warm today.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> He’s 15, but he is a little fella.  He’s Gon grow one day.




He'll make a good man to climb up through the scuttle hole to put attics out.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2020)

I roll easy...


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 26, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Complete idiot, but she's cute.



Did you ask her to go back to CA?


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 26, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I roll easy...



Danny?


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm between the two. You know .


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 26, 2020)

This little fella was about 2" overall length


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 26, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> What the heck are these? Saw them on 285
> View attachment 1035104View attachment 1035107


Unsinkable & unstickable off road machines that are powered by turbo diesel engines. I saw them on a video last week. Very impressive & probably very expensive. They float and the controls are just like a skid steer.


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 26, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait. What?????


That happens when your employees can't read Engrish.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I loved this "era" of Chevy trucks.
> View attachment 1035521


I had an '83, black and silver two-tone. I loved that old truck, except for the part where it cost me a fortune to drive because it was always breaking down and got about 5 mpg.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2020)

Only brand new truck I ever bought was a 1987 black & silver.

One of the best trucks I ever had was a 1984 that I traded in on the 1987.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> This happened todayView attachment 1035586


Looks kinda like me at his age,,,,congrats,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Heck, I'm 5'1...


My sister is 5'0,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Did you ask her to go back to CA?


I'd be flirting with her and slip in about firearms,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 27, 2020)

Bet they're headed to La.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Bet they're headed to La.




Yep.
I saw an ad on FB the other day looking for 3 man push crews with a skidsteer and saws.

I wouldn't take that job.

A buddy of mine took his dump trucks and crew to Katrina and got stiffed on the 10% holdback.

They were paid by the cubic yard of debris cleared.

The government gives a large company the contract and that contract trickles down to the subcontractors who finally do the work. 

Each tier holds back 10%. Good luck ever getting it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2020)

That 


jiminbogart said:


> Yep.
> I saw an ad on FB the other day looking for 3 man push crews with a skidsteer and saws.
> 
> I wouldn't take that job.
> ...


That sux,,,,


----------



## MX5HIGH (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 27, 2020)

Sunset in South Dakota at my parents house.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 27, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> View attachment 1035760Sunset in South Dakota at my parents house.


This pic reminded me of a pic I took from the tree on a WMA years ago.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 27, 2020)

Wasn’t even on the property in Ohio for 10 mins and this happened. Ended up being a good thing because I never would have hunted in that area if this hadn’t happened.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 27, 2020)

Speaking of Ohio, this was a meal for one of the nights we were there. The bacon wrapped blackstrap was walking that morning


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 27, 2020)

Took a little time off last Wed am and got a little Orange tracta therapy in.



Which is kinda ironic cause I spend a fair amount of time on large yeller tractas at my "job".See my earlier post here https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-picture-taken-with-cellphone-continued.973157/#post-12391178

Full story over in the FPF for anyone interested.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 28, 2020)

Picked up a 1991 Japanese Mustang for 75. Let the clean up and sticker removal begin


----------



## GreenPig (Aug 29, 2020)

Lake this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Lake this morning.View attachment 1035950


Nice,,,,


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 30, 2020)

Cool looking flower but not sure what it is. Here is the vine


----------



## Toliver (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't know what they really are but we called them May Pops when I was a kid.  Made great projectiles for throwing at each other.  And the big purple seeds in them tasted good.  So not only am I not sure of the real name, I'm equally unsure of the safety of eating them.  Just another example of things we did as kids that we survived.

I guess we were right.... and safe to eat them.   https://www.google.com/search?q=may...57j46j0l6.74311j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 30, 2020)

May pop!! yes, that's what I have heard them called but couldn't think of it. Thanks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 30, 2020)

Evening cat


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 30, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evening cat




I love the way you match your nail polish and your shirt!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I love the way you match your nail polish and your shirt!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evening cat
> View attachment 1036278


Nice,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2020)

Some might just see spray paint. I see art.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some might just see spray paint. I see art. View attachment 1036479


A winged dog haint.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> A winged dog haint.


I see this.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 1, 2020)

Toliver said:


> Russian Sherp ATV.  I didn't notice you had found yours until after I posted.  But then I looked at the price tag.  I hope that dude has some seriously good insurance.  Those things are over 100,000 a piece.  That would be one expensive wreck.


There are some made in the U.S.A now. Guaranteed you cannot get them stuck.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 1, 2020)

All American and Proud to be...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 1, 2020)

All the way!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2020)

looking from our hotel across to Navarre beach, !!!!!!


----------



## bear claw (Sep 1, 2020)

Lake Seminole sunset


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 1, 2020)

High hill in Jackson County Florida.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 1, 2020)

4HAND said:


> High hill in Jackson County Florida. View attachment 1036569


Them are Fla mountains.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 3, 2020)

Gon can some pears.  They’ll be good bout January.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 3, 2020)

First time I’ve ever seen a mushroom like this. I was feeding the birds at one of the birdfeeders and it was beside it


----------



## Toliver (Sep 3, 2020)

Taste it and then wait for someone here to identify it.  It has to be ok since it's organic, right?

I have seen lots of those but never bothered to ID one since I don't eat mushrooms...in any form.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m saying there’s a lot of stupid out there. 

There is a 5 lane road outside the house 2each way, and center turn lane. Generally it’s rare to see more than or 4 cars at any time. If a normal person pulls up to the stop, wait 10 seconds and you’re good. I got there a little while after things happened, but in this area, you gotta be doing something stupid to make this happen. The 3 car pic.

Ditto the 2 car pic, but that was about 8 months ago. Opposite corner.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 3, 2020)

'MURICA BABY!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 3, 2020)

Cokesbury College 1854


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 3, 2020)

somebody's family graveyard 1828


Elizabeth Worthington


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking out from Navarre beach!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 3, 2020)

Little guy wanted a ride

62 MPH

Got to my warehouse 15 miles away. Hung on the whole way. I opened the door and he jumped


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 3, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Little guy wanted a ride
> View attachment 1036892
> 62 MPH
> View attachment 1036893
> ...



Picture'n and driving!!!! Calling 4Hand to get you!


----------



## StanB1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Skeeter eater.  See-thru wings.  Friendly, too.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2020)

I knew better than to fill the garage with the backhoe
I bumped the block with the tire, but I've got the know-how to fix it


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> High hill in Jackson County Florida. View attachment 1036569


That's a hill?????


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I knew better than to fill the garage with the backhoeView attachment 1036964
> I bumped the block with the tire, but I've got the know-how to fix it
> View attachment 1036965


Need an operator?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 4, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Skeeter eater.  See-thru wings.  Friendly, too.View attachment 1036957


Pretty,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2020)

some good grub here!! There is one in Destin and now one in Navarre.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 4, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Need an operator?




I would say yes, yes he does.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2020)

New toy, err tool.
Handy!


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 4, 2020)

I was taking a cotton picker head apart today because the cabinet is bent.  The drum inside of the cabinet was a bit wobbly also.  My boss said he has never seen one broken this bad.  It’s a wonder it didn’t sling apart in the field.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 4, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I would say yes, yes he does.


Naw, just need to pay attention. Heat was getting to me I guess.?


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Hilsman (Sep 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> New toy, err tool.
> Handy!View attachment 1036988


I got the 40v one a few weeks ago. It’s a fun tool to have! Easy and convenient for smaller jobs.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 4, 2020)

I got the 18v because the batteries are interchangeable with my drill, circular saw & sawzall.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 4, 2020)

My quail are daily visitors


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 4, 2020)

Dang I need to remember to turn my phone sideways when I take these pictures to post here. There are two brown dots in the shade hen in the front rooster in the back


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I got the 18v because the batteries are interchangeable with my drill, circular saw & sawzall.


I don’t blame you on that. I would have done the same thing too


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> I was taking a cotton picker head apart today because the cabinet is bent.  The drum inside of the cabinet was a bit wobbly also.  My boss said he has never seen one broken this bad.  It’s a wonder it didn’t sling apart in the field.View attachment 1036993


No need to NDI this,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 5, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> My quail are daily visitors
> 
> View attachment 1036997


You should be able to zoom in with your phone too.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 5, 2020)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You should be able to zoom in with your phone too.


That was zoomed in all the way with my phone


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 5, 2020)

I went on a buggy ride down the dirt road. There was about a quarter mile stretch that had water in the ditch that was flowing it was coming out of the ground on one end flowing to the south and then going back in the ground but you really couldn’t tell where









This ole dirt road has been here awhile


Pics didn't post in order for some reason. Tried to show whaere the water started , was and stopped.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 5, 2020)

Few nights ago on a little evening beanfields ride


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 5, 2020)

Another tractor from my parent’s house in So. Dakota. We used this to cut firewood 40+ years ago


----------



## o2bfishin (Sep 6, 2020)

Snuck up on this guy while in a kayak


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 6, 2020)

o2bfishin said:


> Snuck up on this guy while in a kayakView attachment 1037198


They love hunting creeks


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

o2bfishin said:


> Snuck up on this guy while in a kayakView attachment 1037198


Nice,,,,


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 6, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1037105View attachment 1037103I went on a buggy ride down the dirt road. There was about a quarter mile stretch that had water in the ditch that was flowing it was coming out of the ground on one end flowing to the south and then going back in the ground but you really couldn’t tell where
> 
> View attachment 1037101
> 
> ...



There is a place in the forest that is called disappearing creek. It is tidal fed but miles from anywhere. You can go by it and it will be bone dry, come back a few hours later and it will be flowing 2-3 feet deep.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2020)

o2bfishin said:


> Snuck up on this guy while in a kayakView attachment 1037198


My reply takes away from the thread intent, but what the heck here goes ?.

Your pic reminded me of this couple. Oct 2017 in MO. I had killed a buck the day before and was on the sidelines for a week or so because of the way MO laws work. Sitting on top of a giant cut cornfield watching deer and the beast lands on my mirror doing what he does while I do what I do.  Tinted windows saved the photo op.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> My reply takes away from the thread intent, but what the heck here goes ?.
> 
> Your pic reminded me of this couple. Oct 2017 in MO. I had killed a buck the day before and was on the sidelines for a week or so because of the way MO laws work. Sitting on top of a giant cut cornfield watching deer and the beast lands on my mirror doing what he does while I do what I do.  Tinted windows saved the photo op.
> 
> View attachment 1037218View attachment 1037219


Nice,,,,phitoshop that one and get it framed,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> My reply takes away from the thread intent, but what the heck here goes ?.
> 
> Your pic reminded me of this couple. Oct 2017 in MO. I had killed a buck the day before and was on the sidelines for a week or so because of the way MO laws work. Sitting on top of a giant cut cornfield watching deer and the beast lands on my mirror doing what he does while I do what I do.  Tinted windows saved the photo op.
> 
> View attachment 1037218View attachment 1037219


Try,Photoshop Express, lots of great features, free too,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,phitoshop that one and get it framed,,,,



Haha I had to read your reply twice thinking you said "nice try, photoshop" ??.

Thx man. It was a cool experience

Yeah I've cleaned it up about as much as I can and always save original copies of about all my pics . May end up framing it one day


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Haha I had to read your reply twice thinking you said "nice try, photoshop" ??.
> 
> Thx man. It was a cool experience
> 
> Yeah I've cleaned it up about as much as I can and always save original copies of about all my pics . May end up framing it one day


Really nice, great close up,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Nala,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Back is hurtin,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> My reply takes away from the thread intent, but what the heck here goes ?.
> 
> Your pic reminded me of this couple. Oct 2017 in MO. I had killed a buck the day before and was on the sidelines for a week or so because of the way MO laws work. Sitting on top of a giant cut cornfield watching deer and the beast lands on my mirror doing what he does while I do what I do.  Tinted windows saved the photo op.
> 
> View attachment 1037218View attachment 1037219




Great shots, JT. Reminds me of this one on my back porch.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Great shots, JT. Reminds me of this one on my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang,,,,look at those eyes,,,,silent,but deadly,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 6, 2020)

I don't paint often, but when I do, this is how I reach the hard to reach areas


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Great shots, JT. Reminds me of this one on my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he's mad you caught him ?


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 7, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Great shots, JT. Reminds me of this one on my back porch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely beautiful, one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 7, 2020)

Living in a arid zone, stuff happens. Most recently, a gender reveal went wrong.  Iirc, 120+ fires of various sizes going this week.

The mountain in this pic is usually very clearly visible. Well, the wind is off the forest fire this week. It’s picked up today. And smoke is just one of the things Cali exports that no one wants.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 7, 2020)

Three-year-old granddaughter Adelyn showing me her baby pictures...



 "This one is when I used to be a cheerleader."


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I don't paint often, but when I do, this is how I reach the hard to reach areasView attachment 1037275View attachment 1037276


Dang man, be careful on those ladders,,,,friend of mine fell 6ft,,,,his shoulder will never be the same,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2020)

Several random shots over last couple days

Yesterday evening and I am helping (read drinking a beer) the youngest grill some pork steaks


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2020)

Pic out the front window showing how brown the corn is already and a pic of how green the beans are behind the house while I was cutting yesterday


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 7, 2020)

And a pic from an evening SxS ride just at sunset.  No deer but it was cool enough for long sleeves


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 7, 2020)

Dang Jimbo, you got kids that old?

You live in a garden!!!

Deers galore.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 7, 2020)

No. His guys needed somptin to do so he gave it to them. 


I seen a Summer Tanager today. Been years.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2020)

A few pic's,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 8, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Dang Jimbo, you got kids that old?
> 
> You live in a garden!!!
> 
> Deers galore.



Ha.  She is 14 and somewhat adopted and has been with us for about 3 years now.  My oldest offspring would have been 31 this year.

Definitely live smack in the middle of farm country.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 8, 2020)

A great evening


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 8, 2020)

Winter storm ran me out of the high country. Hanging out at my brothers place. Depending on how much they get up high. I'll go back up or head home for the Ga. Opener.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 8, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 1037681


Did you Just do a gender reveal?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 8, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Did you Just do a gender reveal?


Nope. Don’t know what that is.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> A few pic's,,,,View attachment 1037534



Doesn't anyone own a level up there? 

We gonna send Naildriver up there to get y'all straightened(or plumbed) out.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 8, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Doesn't anyone own a level up there?
> 
> We gonna send Naildriver up there to get y'all straightened(or plumbed) out.


Sometimes you just have to eyeball it ?


----------



## bany (Sep 9, 2020)

And they call it a butterfly bush.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 10, 2020)

Me time today


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2020)

Took a ride last eve on SxS.  Always love the oil tanks.  If you look close to left of tank over corn you can see the top of the closest rig.  

Also a pic of the corn being cut very early. Pic I took yesterday at lunch behind the house.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 10, 2020)

3 out 4 of my dogs actually prefer to wear clothes......according to my wife the chief dog clothing shopper


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 3 out 4 of my dogs actually prefer to wear clothes......according to my wife the chief dog clothing shopper



Those pups look embarrassed. If a pup could look embarrassed that is


----------



## Athos (Sep 10, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Picked up a 1991 Japanese Mustang for 75. Let the clean up and sticker removal begin
> View attachment 1035922



You can’t get far on $37 and a Jap guitar...

Really cool


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2020)

Our local drugstore has a deli.
,
@NCHillbilly, this burger was so big the lid wouldn't shut. Bacon, mayo, grilled onions & lettuce.


Oh yeah, they sell ammo too.??


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 10, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Those pups look embarrassed. If a pup could look embarrassed that is


That one in the pink is vicious don't let her calm demeanor fool you...guard your jugular!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 10, 2020)

Haha 


Athos said:


> You can’t get far on $37 and a Jap guitar...
> 
> Really cool


Haha Great Steve Earle reference! I'm a big fan. I'm still cleaning the Mustang. Stanky dirty


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 10, 2020)

This has to be the most diverse page ever posted on this forum.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 10, 2020)

Found this mushroom today. It was growing out of a hole in the bottom of a tree. It was shaped like a Gabriel’s trumpet. Pretty neat.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2020)

I was being a neked faced rebel at the eye doctor. Course I was the only one in there


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Took a ride last eve on SxS.  Always love the oil tanks.  If you look close to left of tank over corn you can see the top of the closest rig.
> 
> Also a pic of the corn being cut very early. Pic I took yesterday at lunch behind the house.
> 
> View attachment 1037958View attachment 1037959


We had to have heavy black single piece tarp under the tanks and around the berm,,,,liquid alive keeps the smell down, but ours was drip,not just oil,,,,


----------



## Athos (Sep 10, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Haha
> 
> Haha Great Steve Earle reference! I'm a big fan. I'm still cleaning the Mustang. Stanky dirty



Me too. Post that thing up when you get her all shiny.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 10, 2020)

half tempted to ask you to pick up some slugs and buck and send them to me. 

The shelves are just empty here. Except for bird / clay shot.




4HAND said:


> Our local drugstore has a deli.
> ,View attachment 1037993
> @NCHillbilly, this burger was so big the lid wouldn't shut. Bacon, mayo, grilled onions & lettuce.
> View attachment 1037999
> ...


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> half tempted to ask you to pick up some slugs and buck and send them to me.
> 
> The shelves are just empty here. Except for bird / clay shot.


Really? I've seen shotgun ammo in just about every store I've been in. Academy, Bass Pro, Walmart.


----------



## Athos (Sep 10, 2020)

Slugs and Buck are rare as hen’s teeth around here from what I’ve seen.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2020)

Oldest girl and SIL’s house going up


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 10, 2020)

Only thing here is bird shot, some turkey stuff, and a little bit of hunting caliber / priced center fire rifle stuff. Not much for slugs and buck. 



4HAND said:


> Really? I've seen shotgun ammo in just about every store I've been in. Academy, Bass Pro, Walmart.


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2020)

Saw these patriots the other afternoon.

Big smiles and enthusiasm.  Made me feel good about our future.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 11, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Oldest girl and SIL’s house going up



Heck of a time to get a house framed. Framing packages have more than doubled from January to now on the houses I build.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 11, 2020)

1000 pounds of lime. 
500 pounds of 13-13-13 fertilizer. 
500 lbs of seed mix.
 What deer are made of...


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Oldest girl and SIL’s house going up
> 
> View attachment 1038115


Thats going to be nice!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 11, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I don't paint often, but when I do, this is how I reach the hard to reach areasView attachment 1037275View attachment 1037276


You have brass huevos!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Winter's coming,Good Lord,,,,I need a 24 ft ladder, or some stands,,,,help,,,,


----------



## Mars (Sep 11, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Our local drugstore has a deli.
> ,View attachment 1037993
> @NCHillbilly, this burger was so big the lid wouldn't shut. Bacon, mayo, grilled onions & lettuce.
> View attachment 1037999
> ...


Well that's convenient. They sell stuff to make holes and plug holes in the same place!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 12, 2020)

When we sell cars in the midwest, but your heart is with a couple of archery openers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 12, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Winter's coming,Good Lord,,,,I need a 24 ft ladder, or some stands,,,,help,,,,View attachment 1038198View attachment 1038199View attachment 1038200View attachment 1038201


What's the high temps this time of year?


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 12, 2020)

Here are a few deer at the hunt camp that have been killed over the years. Most of them get taken home with the harvester.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 12, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Most of them get taken home with the harvester.




If y'all had a guest from out of the country kill a deer, would he be a...wait for it...an international harvester?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 12, 2020)

^^^^^that just happened ^^^^


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 12, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> If y'all had a guest from out of the country kill a deer would he be a...wait for it...international harvester?


?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> What's the high temps this time of year?


Low to mid 70s


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 13, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> If y'all had a guest from out of the country kill a deer, would he be a...wait for it...an international harvester?


As sad as it may be, comments like this are why I spend time here.

Thanks Jim !

My wife asks me "what's wrong with you" all the time. 

 I tell her "I guess I am just weird".


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2020)

A few random pics from last couple days.  This one is part of what's wrong with the world.  Although I guess we had boys like this back in the 70s and 80s too 

Yeah that's a dude wearing a glitter belt under his pants trying to buy a car.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2020)

Gave the mule an oil change...very proud of my non-mechanical self.  Also thanks to youtube  

Also gave it the last bath before season.  BTW it's very very difficult to get this thing up on the bricks.  4 wheel low and hammer and hop!


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 14, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yeah that's a dude wearing a glitter belt under his pants trying to buy a car.




That's a dude?

He is wearing his sister's peach colored panties and her shirt.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That's a dude?
> 
> He is wearing his sister's peach colored panties and her shirt.



Yep it's dude.  Not sure he actually has drawers on though.  That's pink skin between the glitter belt and his pants.  Peach shirt was his version of a wife beater


----------



## bany (Sep 14, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yep it's dude.  Not sure he actually has drawers on though.  That's pink skin between the glitter belt and his pants.  Peach shirt was his version of a wife beater


A warning would have helped! I just regurgitated ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 14, 2020)

I am really surprised that NOBODY SAID A WORD about the photo of that little baby boy that's in the painting on the wall that appears to be  "LAUGHING HIS REAR-END OFF AT THIS WEIRD LOOKING HE/SHE/IT CHARACTER" !!!!!!!

(Now that is a smart little baby boy for sure !!!!!)  


ALSO LOOK REAL CLOSE AND YOU CAN SEE SUCH A SMIRK/SMILE ON THAT LADY'S FACE THAT IS WAITING ON THIS "WHATCHUMACALLIT !!!!  

Heck, if that is a dude, then I would hate to see just what a dude-'et would dress like.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2020)

Sorry about the he/she/it pic with no warning.  Maybe these will help.   

They started cutting corn across the road from the house yesterday afternoon.  Also just a random shot looking down a long dirt road.


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 15, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yep it's dude.  Not sure he actually has drawers on though.  That's pink skin between the glitter belt and his pants.  Peach shirt was his version of a wife beater



Guess in the car business it doesn’t matter as long as his money is green.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess in the car business it doesn’t matter as long as his money is green.



he/she/it doesnt matter as long as they dont turn out to be a freaking idiot. Then we happily fire them as a customer


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 15, 2020)

Somehow, while interesting... it needs an more of a..  uuuuuhhhhh button on that one!

And one of the words back in the day was shim. The other, while not dirty could offend the mods, was a combo of she-he-it. 



Jim Thompson said:


> A few random pics from last couple days.  This one is part of what's wrong with the world.  Although I guess we had boys like this back in the 70s and 80s too
> 
> Yeah that's a dude wearing a glitter belt under his pants trying to buy a car.
> 
> View attachment 1038642


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 15, 2020)

Dang, the judgementalism in here.

Feel like I'm in the PF.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Dang, the judgementalism in here.
> 
> Feel like I'm in the PF.




Well it was a glitter belt, on a dude


----------



## StanB1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Saw this on my patio table this morning.  I kind of knew who the culprit was.



Sure enough, I opened up the umbrella a little bit and there he (or she) was, resting after a night of bug eliminating.  I’m encouraging him to find another place to sleep because, we’ll, it’s a table under him.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 15, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Saw this on my patio table this morning.  I kind of knew who the culprit was.



If that bat had a big butt he would be a dead ringer for my wife.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 15, 2020)

Oaks are loaded again. Water oak limb that got broke out


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2020)

Before

After


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> If that bat had a big butt he would be a dead ringer for my wife.


? ? ? ?,,,,your insulting the bat,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> A few random pics from last couple days.  This one is part of what's wrong with the world.  Although I guess we had boys like this back in the 70s and 80s too
> 
> Yeah that's a dude wearing a glitter belt under his pants trying to buy a car.
> 
> View attachment 1038642


Good Lord,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Oaks are loaded again. Water oak limb that got broke out
> 
> View attachment 1038899


I'm trying to get a few,,,,


----------



## carver (Sep 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> The other day,,,,View attachment 1030167


Beautiful area,(when the weather's nice)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 16, 2020)

Danged traffic jam this morning


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2020)

Making a 4 row out of a 6 row.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2020)

Little walkabout at Sprewell Bluff.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 16, 2020)

There’s a country song somewhere in that picture.

And I miss seeing the trying corn stalks this time of year.



Jim Thompson said:


> Danged traffic jam this morning
> 
> View attachment 1038971


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> There’s a country song somewhere in that picture.



Well of course there is....

<iframe width="754" height="573" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Little walkabout at Sprewell Bluff. View attachment 1039015


That's 5 minutes from my house


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 16, 2020)

A technical difference: picture is a Deere, and the song in my mind mentioned IH..







Toliver said:


> Well of course there is....
> 
> <iframe width="754" height="573" src="
> 
> ...


----------



## Toliver (Sep 16, 2020)

That's a good one, too.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 16, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> That's 5 minutes from my house


It’s a nice place, we hiked around 7 miles I think.  Widow maker and tall pine trails. Hope to get over there and kayak some day soon.  It’s about 1.5 hours from my home.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2020)

It's nice for sure. The last time I went down there was last year for my daughter's birthday party. She wanted to stay in a cabin with a couple friends and me and the boys stayed in the tent. Years ago it was nothing but a place to hangout and party. Lot of people have drown over the years right there where the big rock is across from the boat ramp.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2020)

Reminder to not eat the peanut butter at my house after it's been opened. Not sure why she feels the need to dig her grimy 14 yr old claws into the jar ???

Also a pic going down the road in front of house yesterday. I guess they are getting ready for their elk hunt ?


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 17, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> It's nice for sure. The last time I went down there was last year for my daughter's birthday party. She wanted to stay in a cabin with a couple friends and me and the boys stayed in the tent. Years ago it was nothing but a place to hangout and party. Lot of people have drown over the years right there where the big rock is across from the boat ramp.


I had a friend accidentally swallow some Flint and tried to drown on me about 15 years ago within 20 yards of the big rock. Very intense couple of minutes.


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 17, 2020)

Big girl bait.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 17, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Reminder to not eat the peanut butter at my house after it's been opened. Not sure why she feels the need to dig her grimy 14 yr old claws into the jar ???
> 
> Also a pic going down the road in front of house yesterday. I guess they are getting ready for their elk hunt ?
> 
> View attachment 1039140View attachment 1039141


That cut corn field is a sight for sore eyes. C’mon November 4th.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 17, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> That cut corn field is a sight for sore eyes. C’mon November 4th.



Everyone around me is cutting a little early this year. From a hunters perspective...that's always better than cutting late


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 17, 2020)

Got a buddy around Peoria Ill and he says it’s still green there. Haven’t heard anything about where we hunt in Indiana yet. Don’t think it’s being picked. Love to hear them boys running about an hour before dark.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 18, 2020)

Another season begins.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 19, 2020)

A few from last eve's ride.  Temps were in the low 60s and the sun was gorgeous!


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1039573View attachment 1039574


4hand, love your pistola,  mdl #3 Schofield?

Tell us about it plz....


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1039573View attachment 1039574



I have a similar holster I keep my Ruger Standard in.
got it at a flea market for $2.00


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 20, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 4hand, love your pistola,  mdl #3 Schofield?
> 
> Tell us about it plz....


H & R "Sportsman" 9 shot .22


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2020)

got my new Bestop trek top NX in last week, after I sold the hardtop. Installed it today, took about 2 hours and that was with a water break and a break when the neighbors walked over to take a gander at it.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 21, 2020)

Salt Life


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 21, 2020)

I wish I could say this is a cool foggy evening, but this is a nice cool evening with almost no wind and the onslaught of grain trucks and the gravel dust is just hanging in the air


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 21, 2020)

Also a lil veggie soup to warm things up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2020)

King tide this past weekend.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 21, 2020)

My daddy putting his grand boys to work.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2020)

My boy doing some maint,,,,


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> My boy doing some maint,,,,View attachment 1039981


Did you get him a level???


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

Hilsman said:


> Did you get him a level???



Maybe CMP's camera takes crooked pictures? Ain't no way every building in yankeeland is out of plum. 

He needs to buy one of these and glue it to his phone:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

4HAND said:


> H & R "Sportsman" 9 shot .22


I used to have one of those, but I donated it to a methhead. Shot many a coon out with that old pistol.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

Saw these this morning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

Zoomed in a little too far on both of those. Digital zoom is not your friend for sharpness.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2020)

For those of you that love football, look at the TV, for those that love deer and turkeys look at the deer and turkeys, for those that hate the NFL just stare at the deer and turkey. For those that are like me and love both but dont care about any protesting garbage just turn the channels if you see something you dont like while staring at the deer and turkey 

Also keeping the cold beverages cold without having to go to the fridge


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> For those of you that love football, look at the TV, for those that love deer and turkeys look at the deer and turkeys, for those that hate the NFL just stare at the deer and turkey. For those that are like me and love both but dont care about any protesting garbage just turn the channels if you see something you dont like while staring at the deer and turkey
> 
> Also keeping the cold beverages cold without having to go to the fridge
> 
> View attachment 1040161View attachment 1040162


For those who like beer, don't look at the Mickey ultras.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> For those who like beer, don't look at the Mickey ultras.



I called it a cold beverage, not beer.  We all know beer should be strong and manly enough that you have to eat it with a spoon


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> For those who like beer, don't look at the Mickey ultras.


Better than Bud Light,well maybe,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> I called it a cold beverage, not beer.  We all know beer should be strong and manly enough that you have to eat it with a spoon


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Better than Bud Light,well maybe,,,,? ? ? ?


God, no.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hilsman said:


> Did you get him a level???


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1040158


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> I called it a cold beverage, not beer.  We all know beer should be strong and manly enough that you have to eat it with a spoon


The Bitburger in Germany was really hoppy,,,,tooting for days,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1040158



What is the black stuff all over that frog?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> What is the black stuff all over that frog?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> For those who like beer, don't look at the Mickey ultras.



I blew my Natty Lite out my nose reading that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wondered the same thing.



@Nicodemus 

Did I spell that right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

Jeepnfish said:


> I blew my Natty Lite out my nose reading that.


No comment.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> For those who like beer, don't look at the Mickey ultras.




Ladies use it to wash down pimento cheese.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> @Nicodemus
> 
> Did I spell that right?


???


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> ???



Did I spell Nic's screen name correctly?

edit: He can fill us in on the frog.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Did I spell Nic's screen name correctly?
> 
> edit: He can fill us in on the frog.


Yes. I think it's dirt. Frawgs are slimy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Ladies use it to wash down pimento cheese.


????, it's on my list to try, the cheese, that is,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes. I think it's dirt. Frawgs are slimy.



Caint be. Dirt's red.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Caint be. Dirt's red.


We have organic matter in the dirt here in the mountains, in many places.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> We have organic matter in the dirt here in the mountains, in many places.



One upper!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Another season begins. View attachment 1039385


Still pure football. Love it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> @Nicodemus
> 
> Did I spell that right?




I don`t know what that is. Never seen anything like that on a frog before.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 22, 2020)

Probably just dirt and debris from being buried up under leaves and stuff.


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 22, 2020)

Them's warts!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 22, 2020)

basstrkr said:


> Them's warts!



He ain't giv'em to nobody in a WHILE!
Prolly gave HB a few...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2020)

Morning has broken. Bye bye hurricane Sally.


----------



## jcbcpa (Sep 23, 2020)

My wife stopped and snapped this pretty young fellows picture.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 23, 2020)

He prolly knows nobody road hunts from a Lincoln.

Try that in an old Dodge Power Wagon.


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 23, 2020)

My 4 layer Bold Sloppy Joe and Tater Tot cake. Added sriracha sauce for color and a flavor boost.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Little bit of color,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 23, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> My 4 layer Bold Sloppy Joe and Tater Tot cake. Added sriracha sauce for color and a flavor boost.View attachment 1040318


I'm hungry,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Little bit of color,,,,



Welp, there goes the crooked camera theory. Them trees look pretty straight.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Welp, there goes the crooked camera theory. Them trees look pretty straight.



It's a side hill. They shoulda bin leanin'.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 23, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> It's a side hill. They shoulda bin leanin'.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 23, 2020)

You guys are too funny,,,,


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 23, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Our local drugstore has a deli.
> ,View attachment 1037993
> @NCHillbilly, this burger was so big the lid wouldn't shut. Bacon, mayo, grilled onions & lettuce.
> View attachment 1037999
> ...


I wish they open a branch office here,I know I'd give them some business.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2020)

Quick ride on the mule this evening produced some great views as the sun was falling and the haze brought the color


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 23, 2020)

Should have been a cowboy.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 23, 2020)

Behind to the left in blue is the campaign office!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 23, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Should have been a cowboy.



Love that leather


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 23, 2020)

Should have pulled over and got a shot without the power lines and road!


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## naildrvr (Sep 24, 2020)

Another day at the office yesterday


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 24, 2020)

Did some removing/evicting today.  It was a mess I tell you what.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 24, 2020)

Made a little progress in the rain today


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Did some removing/evicting today.  It was a mess I tell you what.View attachment 1040495




I do not miss being a landlord


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 24, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Did some removing/evicting today.  It was a mess I tell you what.View attachment 1040495


Good Lord,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 24, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Did some removing/evicting today.  It was a mess I tell you what.View attachment 1040495


Didn't want to vacate, huh?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 1040399
> Behind to the left in blue is the campaign office!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 24, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Should have been a cowboy.


Nice,,,,I don't have a pic,unfortunately, but this was my dad's,holster-stock for his Mauser's


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 24, 2020)

Moccasin under the docks at fish camp. They turned his head inside out with a .410...


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow, that one's huge.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 25, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Did some removing/evicting today.  It was a mess I tell you what.View attachment 1040495


I’d have to stop and dig thru that. I find some stuff


----------



## Sixes (Sep 25, 2020)

Friendly canebrake


----------



## Sixes (Sep 25, 2020)

Added step bars and toolbox


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 25, 2020)

Never seen this before


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 25, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> I’d have to stop and dig thru that. I find some stuff


3 cars of folks were there picking  before we were done.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 25, 2020)

Flouresent Colorado 


Just north of Salida


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 25, 2020)

20 ft up an extension ladder on the side of a building this liitle feller was hanging out


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2020)

Been cool enough to be needing a pullover on the evening rides


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2020)

Twist off.  BBQ place near the house.  Good outdoor entertainment and close enough to the house that we just ride the SxS.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2020)

Random cat pic and of course the most important thing a traveling hunter can do


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Moccasin View attachment 1040525under the docks at fish camp. They turned his head inside out with a .410...


That's huge,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2020)

Wash the Jeep, well hit the high spots, then took the wife for a ride.


----------



## blackwater622 (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2020)

My grapes


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 27, 2020)

Burt's Pumpkins


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 28, 2020)

Suppertime


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 28, 2020)

Lake Juliette


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 28, 2020)

Blue Ribbon Fire...


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 28, 2020)

That wood looks awful wet.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 28, 2020)

PBRs are a good change of pace beer. Been on them hard lately


----------



## Stang (Sep 28, 2020)

Just outside of Eufaula, Alabama...not sure what all of the trophies were for?


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 28, 2020)

Stang said:


> View attachment 1041265
> Just outside of Eufaula, Alabama...not sure what all of the trophies were for?


Is that buck still wearing velvet?


----------



## Stang (Sep 29, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Is that buck still wearing velvet?



He has trophies or trophy pieces attached to the antler tips somehow. Pic is a little blurry since I zoomed in across the parking lot. Trophies across the hood and top as well.


----------



## HarryO45 (Sep 29, 2020)

Buck70 said:


> That wood looks awful wet.


raining in Alaska... trust me it burned hot.


----------



## basstrkr (Sep 29, 2020)

That's a trophy buck if I've ever seen one.


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 29, 2020)

Black Canyon of the Gunnison.
Montrose Colorado


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 29, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> View attachment 1041390



? I keel you if my wife sees this at this point in hunting season...


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 29, 2020)

Cool piece of spalted wood. Then it became a jack stand. Then I lost it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 29, 2020)

Never slide lumber through your hands. 

The sissy didn't let me yank that splinter out until several beers and several hours later. Then he screamed like a girl.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 29, 2020)

Wood retaining wall. We had to have an engineer's letter on it.

I would(no pun intended) suggest staying under 4' above grade with 4x6 posts, regardless of what the engineer says. This is hindsight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Paymaster said:


> My grapesView attachment 1040921


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> PBRs are a good change of pace beer. Been on them hard lately


I Like PBRs and Rolling Rocks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 29, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Wood retaining wall. We had to have an engineer's letter on it.
> 
> I would(no pun intended) suggest staying under 4' above grade with 4x6 posts, regardless of what the engineer says. This is hindsight.
> 
> View attachment 1041400


Nice, but rock would've been prettier,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 29, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Wood retaining wall. We had to have an engineer's letter on it.
> 
> I would(no pun intended) suggest staying under 4' above grade with 4x6 posts, regardless of what the engineer says. This is hindsight.
> 
> View attachment 1041400


Most engineers don't have a clue what works in the real world!!! A little common sense and years of experience will go a long way!


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 29, 2020)

Saw this at HD a few days ago. Axle is a 4x4 post and the wheels are from a bicycle.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 29, 2020)

^  It's gonna need sway bars…


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 29, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Most engineers don't have a clue what works in the real world!!! A little common sense and years of experience will go a long way!



Pretty much this^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 29, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Never slide lumber through your hands.
> 
> The sissy didn't let me yank that splinter out until several beers and several hours later. Then he screamed like a girl. View attachment 1041399



Is THAT lil thing what's got @Hooked On Quack in the hospital fer 9 days now?

Prayers to ya Bro. It does look ouchie.

Hurry back


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 29, 2020)

Had a visitor stroll through the yard just after lunch. 







She came in the front and fed out the back off and back on the plantation


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 29, 2020)

Never seen this before. Broken semi trailer. In a lil town about 10 minutes away from the house.


----------



## Toliver (Sep 29, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Never slide lumber through your hands.
> 
> The sissy didn't let me yank that splinter out until several beers and several hours later. Then he screamed like a girl.



I know his pain.  But my teenage son was watching and I had to play the tough dad part and snatch it out.... and I don't drink so there was no "several beers" option.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 29, 2020)

Toliver said:


> I know his pain.  But my teenage son was watching and I had to play the tough dad part and snatch it out.... and I don't drink so there was no "several beers" option.
> 
> View attachment 1041433View attachment 1041434




Shoulda pushed that one on through like a hook.....


----------



## Toliver (Sep 29, 2020)

I didn't feel like my son was emotionally prepared to see me cry or I might have.


----------



## GreenPig (Sep 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> ? I keel you if my wife sees this at this point in hunting season...


It's a little 2700 electric washer. No engine to crank, just push a button. Perfect for women folk to use while men folk are hunting.?


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 30, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Never seen this before. Broken semi trailer. In a lil town about 10 minutes away from the house.
> 
> View attachment 1041420



i have seen them buckle bouncing across rayroad tracks too fast


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 30, 2020)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i have seen them buckle bouncing across rayroad tracks too fast



I used to do a lot of hazmat emergency response. Saw an acid tanker that had buckled like that once. Created quite the mess.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 1, 2020)

Meeker Hotel lobby.
Meeker Colorado.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 1, 2020)

My ears are cold


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 1, 2020)

Added a rear worklight to the bike.  Dont mind those beans that were planted late and are just getting yellowed


----------



## StanB1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Short days and cool nights bring out some seasonal beauty.  Fishing for salmon is getting ready to get good on the Rogue River in downtown Rockford, Michigan.  The salmon come up the Grand River, through Grand Rapids, and some make a left into the Rogue.  They can’t get past the dam in town, though you can stand and watch them try.  Airborne 10 and 15 pounders.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 1, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Short days and cool nights bring out some seasonal beauty.  Fishing for salmon is getting ready to get good on the Rogue River in downtown Rockford, Michigan.  The salmon come up the Grand River, through Grand Rapids, and some make a left into the Rogue.  They can’t get past the dam in town, though you can stand and watch them try.  Airborne 10 and 15 pounders.
> 
> View attachment 1041616
> 
> ...


Should be running in the Manistee soon too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Toliver said:


> I know his pain.  But my teenage son was watching and I had to play the tough dad part and snatch it out.... and I don't drink so there was no "several beers" option.
> 
> View attachment 1041433View attachment 1041434


Ouch,,,,gloves,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 1, 2020)

Long way up


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 1, 2020)

Dang cotton picker spring


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 1, 2020)

Middle ways of a deer cake by missus Farman.


----------



## Head East (Oct 1, 2020)

Little dog wanted to get down there..lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2020)

Taking advantage of the dry weather and plowing the field he cut last week or 2.  

From the driveway this morning. Moon looked cool over the tractor


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## fireman32 (Oct 2, 2020)

Deer cake finished.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2020)

Just sent this to my HR lady ???


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 2, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Deer cake finished.View attachment 1041870


That is awesome . Mrs. Fireman got it going on. What'll you think it will score


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 2, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> That is awesome . Mrs. Fireman got it going on. What'll you think it will score


Bout 150, servings?


----------



## Head East (Oct 2, 2020)

That is awesome!





fireman32 said:


> Deer cake finished.View attachment 1041870


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe a cold beer (almost a beer) and a band. It's 50 degrees and last weekend for patio music. Gotta have a good time people


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 2, 2020)

3 pm postfishing/prepower nap meal. All beef with mustard, ketchup, and 5 pepper chow-chow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Fall is here, coveralls back on,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 3, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Deer cake finished.




Woulda been a good 'un next year.


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 3, 2020)

Getting more fuel, combined with Trash Day.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Fall is here, coveralls back on,,,,View attachment 1041969View attachment 1041970View attachment 1041971View attachment 1041972



It's that time!


----------



## Sixes (Oct 3, 2020)

First rattler I've seen in Troup County. We've had this lease for 25 years.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> It's that time!


Talked to a friend yesterday, tagged out already,two in one day, a 7 point and a doe,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 4, 2020)

They're on the move. If you leave your boots outside, you might want to shake them out.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 4, 2020)

Fine lookin billboard!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2020)

1st frost this morning at the house.  Man it's almost time!!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 5, 2020)

A different look at the hunt club.





If I’ve seen one I’ve seen 100



All the clear cut was about 200ac of big pine grown up bedding never entered by anyone. It’ll change things up but I’m positive about. We still have all the large HW bottoms and plenty of the thinned pines shown.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 7, 2020)

For the Blackstone fans....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 7, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1042371View attachment 1042374A different look at the hunt club.
> 
> View attachment 1042360
> 
> ...



Looks like National Forest land I frequent. 

I have never been able to pattern deer in that kind of habitat.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 7, 2020)

These dudes are making it impossible to keep the vehicles clean.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 7, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Looks like National Forest land I frequent.
> 
> I have never been able to pattern deer in that kind of habitat.


Timber land lease


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 8, 2020)

Y'all like chicken wangs.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2020)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Y'all like chicken wangs.



You have no idea how much I like wings!  Looking good


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2020)

Disconnected the sway bar on the SxS yesterday.  Supposed to make it ride better off road.  Probably kill me


----------



## bear claw (Oct 8, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Disconnected the View attachment 1042773sway bar on the SxS yesterday.  Supposed to make it ride better off road.  Probably kill me


Do you have the 700 or 1000?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 8, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Disconnected the View attachment 1042773sway bar on the SxS yesterday.  Supposed to make it ride better off road.  Probably kill me


It will make the roll over go smoother !!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2020)

bear claw said:


> Do you have the 700 or 1000?



700-2


----------



## o2bfishin (Oct 8, 2020)

Athens Ga Covid rapid test results line. Negative


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 8, 2020)

Sunflower seeds for breakfast...


----------



## OwlRNothing (Oct 8, 2020)

Took this one of some idiot riding a kid's ride at the shoppin' center... ( I know, it's amazing he looks just like me. ahem.)


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 9, 2020)

My help has got me safe and secure this morning ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 9, 2020)

Got this idea from the gun store next to the Barrett factory in TN.

I may need more red ink for a stack of 20s in the paper drawer!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 9, 2020)

Don’t pet these:


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 9, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don’t pet these:
> View attachment 1042930


You got them things up high or is that in s.c.? I see em all the time in Hart co.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 9, 2020)

livinoutdoors said:


> You got them things up high or is that in s.c.? I see em all the time in Hart co.


This one was on my place in SC, but we have plenty of them back home in the Smokies, too, at least at lower elevations.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 9, 2020)

You can pet these


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 9, 2020)

Made this



Into this


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 9, 2020)

Feed’n the wildlife



lil mullet dinner for Bigbird


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 9, 2020)

This wasn’t bad either


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 9, 2020)

Got me a new desk decoration


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1042977Made this
> 
> View attachment 1042976
> 
> Into this


Bet that took a while to separate everything. You musta been bored!!,,,,,


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 9, 2020)

Early start to bait plot planting.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 10, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1042977Made this
> 
> View attachment 1042976
> 
> Into this



Reverse engineered food.

You Chinese?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Lots of great color here,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 10, 2020)

Seen at a hwy rest stop...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 10, 2020)

Good deal at the local market.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 10, 2020)

He thought he was hiding.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2020)

Don’t pet these either. In the driveway right behind the shack at camp, where I often walk around in the dark with flipflops:


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don’t pet these either. In the driveway right behind the shack at camp, where I often walk around in the dark with flipflops:
> 
> View attachment 1043092




Neat little spitfire right there.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 10, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don’t pet these either. In the driveway right behind the shack at camp, where I often walk around in the dark with flipflops:
> 
> View attachment 1043092


We arrive at dark and I lecture my wife to let me look around before walking the dog to the house. I will use this photo in my next lecture. I arrive in flip flops as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2020)

sinclair1 said:


> We arrive at dark and I lecture my wife to let me look around before walking the dog to the house. I will use this photo in my next lecture. I arrive in flip flops as well.


I’ve walked up that road two nights this week in flipflops without a flashlight. Those little fellers are ill tempered too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2020)

And he’s still there lurking in the bushes somewhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I’ve walked up that road two nights this week in flipflops without a flashlight. Those little fellers are ill tempered too.




I used to run up on them regular, and caught a lot too. I have never dealt with one with a good attitude. The little rascals are always ready to fight.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 10, 2020)

Been a long work day at the club and the getting the house plot ready. Now I’m building dinosaurs With the grandson and watching feetball....


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 10, 2020)

What's that bottom gun @HarryO45 ? Looks like a Franken Saw/m60/mg42.


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> What's that bottom gun @HarryO45 ? Looks like a Franken Saw/m60/mg42.


MG42


----------



## Sixes (Oct 10, 2020)

Those Pygmys always seem to have Little Man Syndrome. That looks like a big one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2020)

Sixes said:


> Those Pygmys always seem to have Little Man Syndrome. That looks like a big one


About a foot long and thumb sized.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 11, 2020)

Get up out of my chair silently and ease into the kitchen to get some grub and turn around to this Cover Monster. I swear she can hear me thinking about getting something to eat.


----------



## Head East (Oct 11, 2020)

Obi Juan ....  lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2020)

Mine walking to the kitchen too. Just a different angle.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2020)

Forgot to take after cook pictures I ate them  too quick

Fried mullet is what it turned out to be


----------



## Jeepnfish (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2020)

I was getting air. What's the issue?


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 11, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> I was getting air. What's the issue?




Is your banjo in the van or the chase vehicle?


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2020)

Chase


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 11, 2020)

Holy cow! $1.77/g? Really? $2.50-2.80 in my area!



Jeepnfish said:


> View attachment 1043296


----------



## Jeepnfish (Oct 12, 2020)

Cleveland TN.
If my other half was with me she would have pestered the people to see inside the camper.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Oct 12, 2020)

Jeepnfish said:


> Cleveland TN.
> If my other half was with me she would have pestered the people to see inside the camper.


I know right where that station is, Come out of there turn right and about a mile down the road we had a 3 day horse show there back in sept.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 12, 2020)

On the Tennessee River the other day in Florence, AL. Just below the lock from Wilson to Pickwick lake. Joker had a huge hydraulic powered motor on it. Neat rig.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 12, 2020)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1043457


still a Cheby


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 12, 2020)

Just a pair of boots I am giving away to one of my cleanup kids.  I havent worn them in years, but there's a bunch of life left


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 12, 2020)

My daughter at a tournament Saturday in Gray


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 12, 2020)

my youngest played. She took after her daddy and was good. I discovered girls and she got hit in the face and just lost the love for it. She started out plying baseball with the boys before there was a girls softball team here.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 12, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> my youngest played. She took after her daddy and was good. I discovered girls and she got hit in the face and just lost the love for it. She started out plying baseball with the boys before there was a girls softball team here.


My daughter loves it. She started playing t-ball at 3yo and hasn't quit. She is 14 now.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 12, 2020)

Mine started about then and got out of it after a fastpitch pitch to the face around 12. She tried to keep at it but was not the same batter that she was before after that. No face protection at this time.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 12, 2020)

Made some peps sauce today. It’s not all purty because of the green glass. Time to let it sit for a month or so.Tabasco peppers and coolapinios in 2c of white vinegar with a ts of kosher salt and a ts of sugar


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 12, 2020)

Chill’n


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 13, 2020)

These are the lucky ones.  Gonna take to a new home on the other side of the Hootch.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 13, 2020)

Wait,  I took those to the other side of the Hooch last month!


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 13, 2020)

Purty good sized ant bed


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 13, 2020)

"Leiningen Versus the Ants“

https://www.google.com/search?clien...Mg&biw=320&bih=518&dpr=2#imgrc=3GCvDQ7KPCxAiM


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Wait,  I took those to the other side of the Hooch last month!



Well you should have let them out of the cage!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 13, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Purty good sized ant bedView attachment 1043668



Ants are a real problem this year.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ants are a real problem this year.


1.5 acre lot, I’ve killed 81 ant beds this year.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 13, 2020)

Greasy cotton washed from the doffers of one cotton picker.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2020)

Docks at Darien.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2020)

Stella my Braves game buddy.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2020)

Me not bright enough to know what size this bit is trying to show Bubba what size it is


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 14, 2020)

Fanger size.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Fanger size.



That was almost exactly what I said


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 14, 2020)

ACORNS!!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 14, 2020)

Tennessee River view from Section, AL.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 14, 2020)

Paymaster said:


> Stella my Braves game buddy.View attachment 1043708



Finally home to mine. Too bad we are getting killed.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 15, 2020)

Not what you want to find the evening before a fishing trip.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 15, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Me not bright enough to know what size this bit is trying to show Bubba what size it is
> 
> View attachment 1043768




Those bits will EAT some wood and makes quick drilling of one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 15, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Those bits will EAT some wood and makes quick drilling of one.



Well see I didnt know that.  All I knew is I needed something about big enough to put these rocker switches in the plastic on the Pioneer  .  Yall hush now cause it worked


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey Harry045. Tell us about the MG42?


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 15, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Greasy cotton washed from the doffers of one cotton picker.View attachment 1043690



Where abouts do you farm? When will yall start picking?


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 15, 2020)

nrh0011 said:


> Where abouts do you farm? When will yall start picking?


I don’t farm.  I work part time for a cotton picker repair shop in Dooly Co.  We service about 80 pickers a year. We cover from Ft. Gaines to McRae and Warner Robins down to Adel.  Several in Arlington as well.  I’d say about half of our customers south of Dooly are picking now.  Most are running late this year.  And sadly a lot of cotton isn't looking great.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 15, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> I don’t farm.  I work part time for a cotton picker repair shop in Dooly Co.  We service about 80 pickers a year. We cover from Ft. Gaines to McRae and Warner Robins down to Adel.  Several in Arlington as well.  I’d say about half of our customers south of Dooly are picking now.  Most are running late this year.  And sadly a lot of cotton isn't looking great.



I'm sure y'all stay busy. I'm in north AL, crop up here looks pretty good. Had an excellent year for corn. Maybe it will pick better than they are thinking, lord knows they need it to with prices this low.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 15, 2020)

nrh0011 said:


> I'm sure y'all stay busy. I'm in north AL, crop up here looks pretty good. Had an excellent year for corn. Maybe it will pick better than they are thinking, lord knows they need it to with prices this low.


That’s the truth.  Corn looked good here too.  They’re fighting boll lock pretty bad right now.  Hoping that stuff is gonna open on up for them.  We have one more picker to get field ready then we’ll be sitting around waiting for service calls.  We replaced over 50 cabinets this year too.


----------



## Quepos1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Deep in the jungle


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 15, 2020)

Surprised the ole lady with some planted mums and pumpkins.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2020)

nrh0011 said:


> Surprised the ole lady with some planted mums and pumpkins.



Man those mums are pretty! I surprised mine with some potted ones and yep they decided not to bloom


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 16, 2020)

Rode the buggy up the road and on the plantation picking weeds. Made this for my daughter’s wedding tomorrow


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 16, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1044138


Give us a close up


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 16, 2020)

Bit of hose testing the other day.  That’s 100’ sections of 5 inch supply line.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 17, 2020)

Buckshot went to work with me yesterday. He took my hammer and kept coming back for more nails. I'm surprised he didn't ask for the Paslode ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 17, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Buckshot went to work with me yesterday. He took my hammer and kept coming back for more nails. I'm surprised he didn't ask for the Paslode ?View attachment 1044271


Looks like buckshot might get that 2x4 in the sack if he hits it hard enough


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 17, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Buckshot went to work with me yesterday. He took my hammer and kept coming back for more nails. I'm surprised he didn't ask for the Paslode ?




That chair already looks better than Rooster Todd's.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 17, 2020)

nrh0011 said:


> Surprised the ole lady with some planted mums and pumpkins.



Is that her in the house?


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 17, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That chair already looks better than Rooster Todd's.


?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That chair already looks better than Rooster Todd's.


Dang.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## fireman32 (Oct 17, 2020)

Grooms cake headed out in a few.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 17, 2020)

And the wedding cake made it too.


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 17, 2020)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Hey Harry045. Tell us about the MG42?


My son sent me the picture.  He and I shoot Multigun, and he just started shooting AK matches, this one was in TX.  The gun was on display at a match. He took a picture and sent it to me... you don’t see many of them around.  He knew I would love to see a picture of it... and I decided to share with you guys.  I wish I could tell you more about it, but that is about all I know, beside that German MG was legendary and was the precursor to many of our modern machine guns.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 17, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> And the wedding cake made it too. View attachment 1044328


man, you tha cake Boss!


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 17, 2020)

basstrkr said:


> man, you tha cake Boss!


Thanks, but that’s all Mrs. Fireman


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 18, 2020)

We got through it. They are married


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 18, 2020)

The hardest part of today was my dad was going to be admitted to the hospital but he  wouldn’t do it because  of the wedding and he went after that He was able to dance with my daughter and it made his day y’all please pray for him


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 18, 2020)

That's my youngest girl holding the flowers on the right in the pic. What a night. Time to go clean up now.


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 18, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Thanks, but that’s all Mrs. Fireman



I think just my presence can mess up a cake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 19, 2020)

I only wanted 10 chips anyway.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 19, 2020)

Sunrise on the river


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> We got through it. They are married
> 
> View attachment 1044408


Congrats to you guys,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That chair already looks better than Rooster Todd's.


? ? ? ?, man that's Cold,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 19, 2020)

Coming out of retirement to drop a big dead sycamore in the back yard. My 16 yo daughter skidding on the kubota


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 20, 2020)

You don’t see this often at your local country convenience store.

A trailer full of free pork  The places you could see the wood trailer had hogs on them before people got them off


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 20, 2020)

That's getting to the root of the problem.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2020)

basstrkr said:


> That's getting to the root of the problem.


?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 20, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> We got through it. They are married
> 
> View attachment 1044408


Fine looking couple! Glad your dad could attend. Will continue praying for y'all.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Buck70 (Oct 20, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> View attachment 1044965


That's awesome!


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

1


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

Headed to work


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

Yellow jackets I burnt out


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

Work pic


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 21, 2020)

No more sicky more


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 21, 2020)

Buck70 said:


> That's awesome!


Two rarities . A black panther and a 400 year old hand-built chair


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 21, 2020)

Made a snaggle tooth picker today.  Pins wore a bit, we’ll get it fixed up.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 21, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Two rarities . A black panther and a 400 year old hand-built chair




Y'all need to give Rooster Todd a break. Not everyone is a skilled wood worker.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 21, 2020)

I had Fireman32's wife make this cake. 

It is amazing she was able to capture all the details like out of square boards, crooked back, out of level cross pieces and janky cross cuts.

It looks so real.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 21, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I had Fireman32's wife make this cake.
> 
> It is amazing she was able to capture all the details like out of square boards, crooked back, out of level cross pieces and janky cross cuts.
> ?, she had some cross words to say getting all that stuff uneven like that.
> ...


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 21, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I had Fireman32's wife make this cake.
> 
> It is amazing she was able to capture all the details like out of square boards, crooked back, out of level cross pieces and janky cross cuts.
> 
> ...


Yeah boy! Mrs. Farman is well to do on the cake makin'! I can't wait to see how she does on a cotton pickin cotton picker cake.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

Huntin today


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

Black panther cave


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 22, 2020)

How I need my niknaks and patty waks safe when huntin WMA’s


----------



## StanB1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Timing is about right to watch the salmon’s impossible assault on the dam in downtown Rockford, Michigan. The dam cannot be jumped, but the salmon’s instincts drive them to try.  They face the agony of defeat.


----------



## Head East (Oct 22, 2020)

Grandaddy Mac. Top row standing, left side.


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 22, 2020)

My daughter tried to get a good picture as we got close. A car had caught on fire and burned just the front of it. Looks like my windshield could use some soap and water ?


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 22, 2020)

They was goot! Shicken tacos


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 22, 2020)

From the wedding


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 22, 2020)

Some weeds I threw together for my daughter’s wedding


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 22, 2020)

Figured if I'm gonna keep this one a while, I might as well dress it up a little.


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 22, 2020)

Ive caught alot of things in a cast net. First time for a painted turtle.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 22, 2020)

Anyone seen the new record catfish caught in Ga? 110.6 Blue cat


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 23, 2020)

Working some bird dogs at work today


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 23, 2020)

Lonesome boy


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 24, 2020)

I have no idea.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Anyone seen the new record catfish caught in Ga? 110.6 Blue cat


Huge, caught by a guy from FL,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Figured if I'm gonna keep this one a while, I might as well dress it up a little.
> 
> View attachment 1045285


Nice, I need exhaust manifolds on mine,,,,150 a side,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Lonesome boy
> View attachment 1045488View attachment 1045489


Nice


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I had Fireman32's wife make this cake.
> 
> It is amazing she was able to capture all the details like out of square boards, crooked back, out of level cross pieces and janky cross cuts.
> 
> ...


Dang man,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 24, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Timing is about right to watch the salmon’s impossible assault on the dam in downtown Rockford, Michigan. The dam cannot be jumped, but the salmon’s instincts drive them to try.  They face the agony of defeat.
> 
> View attachment 1045229View attachment 1045230View attachment 1045231View attachment 1045232View attachment 1045233


Almost hit the Manistee this past week, just to dang cold and rainy, have never caught a steelie,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## georgia_home (Oct 24, 2020)

Shooting buddy as we finished a round of sporting clays today. Best part!!! It sure wasn’t 100 at 1030 today!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 24, 2020)

Had lunch here yesterday. Florala Al.
Delicious!


----------



## StanB1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Frost on the windshields this morning.  Always intrigues me when I see designs like these.  Nature is something.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 25, 2020)

Little gopher, bout the size of a box turtle. Been a while since I seen a small one.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 25, 2020)

Keaton beach sunrise last week


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 25, 2020)

Bear sign post at dixon memorial. I'm 6.2". Looks like he's been using this one for a while.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2020)

Tis the season for these cuties.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 25, 2020)

Family hike today. We call this area “bacon rocks” as it had the red/rust and white color of bacon. Not sure the pictures do it justice. Here are several.


----------



## StanB1 (Oct 25, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tis the season for these cuties.



Always amazed me that they could survive freezing temps.  Deer couldn’t resist eating all of those I planted.  Finally got to keep them away with a motion activated sprayer hooked up to a garden hose.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Always amazed me that they could survive freezing temps.  Deer couldn’t resist eating all of those I planted.  Finally got to keep them away with a motion activated sprayer hooked up to a garden hose.


That's why H22 loves them. They are tough little jokers. We had to put a small decorative fence around these. We have deer, but they won't come that close to the house. Armadillos are another story.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 26, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Always amazed me that they could survive freezing temps.  Deer couldn’t resist eating all of those I planted.  Finally got to keep them away with a motion activated sprayer hooked up to a garden hose.




We planted a big bed of pansies at a subdivision we developed across from Academy Sports on Timothy Rd in Athens. The next morning all the pansies were gone. My first thought was a pansie theft ring. Then I saw the deer tracks in the dirt.

They would make a good food plot.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 26, 2020)

When I was growing up "pansie" had a whole different meaning.


----------



## oldways (Oct 26, 2020)

Wanderlust said:


> Bear sign post at dixon memorial. I'm 6.2". Looks like he's been using this one for a while.View attachment 1045757


you must be behind the check in?


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 26, 2020)

Stripped cane, this is its 8th year.  Time to replant.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Odometer on a prairie schooner, from museum in wife’s hometown in NV.


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 26, 2020)

oldways said:


> you must be behind the check in?


yup


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 26, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Stripped cane, this is its 8th year.  Time to replant.View attachment 1046073




There has been cane in a field up the road for 20 years that hasn't been replanted. I don't know much about cane though.


----------



## HarryO45 (Oct 27, 2020)

Flyrod only


----------



## Thunder Head (Oct 27, 2020)

Taking decorating for halloween to another level,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2020)

Happy Halloween


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 27, 2020)

Custom stereo system


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 28, 2020)

Honey's gotta keep warm next few weeks while I'm hunting...
The den smells like lightard...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 28, 2020)

Reading headstones 

Two Confederate brothers buried together, 
Alexander Holley 19
John Holley 25
Died June 1, 1862
Battle of Seven Pines


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Hilsman (Oct 29, 2020)

I need to take a ride with CR. He finds some pretty cool places


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2020)

Food plot I plant for daddy about 400 yds behind the house.


----------



## GreenPig (Oct 29, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> Food plot I plant for daddy about 400 yds behind the house.
> View attachment 1046715


Nice.You got a shooting lane from the house?


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2020)

I planted my old garden spot behind the house just to watch


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Nice.You got a shooting lane from the house?


No there is a 4x6 box blind on this plot


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2020)

Daddy in the hospital before he took a turn for the worse


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m going to start digging in the morning. Never seen the end of a rainbow they say there is gold there. It was really bright before I could get the pic


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 29, 2020)

Headed to work


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 30, 2020)

Over one of our best food plots...


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 30, 2020)

Lord have mercy! Instead of getting the knot out of the rope so they can launch he takes off shoes and socks and gets in the water. After boat is off trailer then gets the knot out....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 30, 2020)

I put our boat in. A couple backs down a brand new bass tracker style boat. Tries to unload it with the back straps on. Figures that out and finally in the water. Then all of this terrible banging. She was christening the new aluminum boat with a bottle of champagne! Broken glass on the ramp.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 31, 2020)

Close to full. At the lake yesterday evening


----------



## Dutch (Oct 31, 2020)

Fire and full moonover the trees, Thursday night at my place in Taylor County.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 1, 2020)

My sister's community had a Trump parade. This is her jeep decorated for the parade.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 1, 2020)

Some of my Brothers latest.


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 1, 2020)

took a ride today. No home game today. 2k people for the in state rival game the other night.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 1, 2020)

I was looking forward to a weekend in Vegas every time the Cowboys played. 

No longer watch the NCAA or pro sportsball though.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 3, 2020)

I've been in a tree for last couple weeks with a long ways to go so yeah I've got a bunch of random pics again ?.

Including this one from the truck


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 6, 2020)

Seems frogs are on the serpent menu lately.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 6, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> View attachment 1048337


Very nice!


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 6, 2020)

Rare Glass conditions on Juliette


----------



## jcbcpa (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2020)

Sitting on a Missouri bean field this morning waiting on Bubba to kill sumn. We leave for KS in the AM


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 7, 2020)

Glad it was just during a zero session... still not good.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 7, 2020)

Grandpas old microphone


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 7, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Glad it was just during a zero session... still not good.  View attachment 1048585


Oh no! Is that a factory 450 BuckSmasher or reload in a factory box?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2020)

Paintbrush and fish


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 7, 2020)

I saw the pitcher before I read the title.

I thought you might have KMacked that chicken.


----------



## bany (Nov 7, 2020)

Bathroom visitor. Hang ten!


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 7, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Oh no! Is that a factory 450 BuckSmasher or reload in a factory box?


Yep factory... I shot about 150 rounds last year of same ammo and had another dud.  Passed it off as a once in a lifetime occurrence- then this one this week.  Starting to lose confidence in Hornady.  Cycled bolt three times on same cartridge no better luck.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 7, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Yep factory... I shot about 150 rounds last year of same ammo and had another dud.  Passed it off as a once in a lifetime occurrence- then this one this week.  Starting to lose confidence in Hornady.  Cycled bolt three times on same cartridge no better luck.


Hornady is all I shoot in my 300 BLK, Supers & Subs. I'd definitely Email them and give them the Lot #'s of the problem boxes.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 7, 2020)

No pic but this Clemson and ND game is a game!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 8, 2020)

Little visitor in the outside bar.


----------



## bany (Nov 8, 2020)

TennTom traffic


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2020)

The very rare, thought to be extinct, the Red Rhinoberman. Colloquially know as the Dobersaurus.

I photographed this one in it's natural environment.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2020)

These two have shed their horns.

They appear to be asleep but they are actually wide awake, on alert and waiting to ambush their prey, the elusive Yellow Bellied North American burglar.

They are patient hunters and can lay in wait like that for hours at a time.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 8, 2020)

Sometimes they will use concealment when hunting.
edit: That desk is dusty.




This is hind quarter from a democrat methhead they caught. Cooked him on the egg. He was delicious.


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 9, 2020)

Rekon holding anchor and rope is a authorized use?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 9, 2020)

This is about to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 9, 2020)

4HAND said:


> This is about to be a thing of the past.
> View attachment 1048915


Yep, not much more of $2 gas.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 9, 2020)

Scenic drive today


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 9, 2020)

Made a batch of deer sausage


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 11, 2020)

A million Tees and undies. 
Some assembly required.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 11, 2020)

These ibis’ are confused. They should be on the lake not in the top of an oak in my yard. Never seen this before. There are 3 in the pic


----------



## Toliver (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Toliver (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (Nov 12, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> A million Tees and undies.
> Some assembly required.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1049408


A million more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1049455
> 
> 
> These ibis’ are confused. They should be on the lake not in the top of an oak in my yard. Never seen this before. There are 3 in the pic


Must be something about tall oak trees. I took this confused fella in one of our oak trees.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 12, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be something about tall oak trees. I took this confused fella in one of our oak trees.
> View attachment 1049602



Izzat a wood duck?
 They nest in tree hollows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 12, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Izzat a wood duck?
> They nest in tree hollows.


Yep looks like a woodie to me. Aint no water anywhere near our house.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Toliver said:


> View attachment 1049598


Tick? Doesn't look like the ones here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2020)

A few from our small local airport, 40 mins north of us,,,,it was cold and the wind was howling,,,,V1 probably 80 knots,,,,looked like a DC9-10,,,,didn't know any were still flying,,,,I'm probably wrong,,,,tried to pan with my tablet, no luck,,,,terrible pic's,,,,


----------



## Toliver (Nov 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Tick? Doesn't look like the ones here,,,,


Tiny jumping spider.  Without my readers on i couldn't see anything but a black speck moving around until I put the camera on it and zoomed in.  Hard to get those things to sit still for photographs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Toliver said:


> Tiny jumping spider.  Without my readers on i couldn't see anything but a black speck moving around until I put the camera on it and zoomed in.  Hard to get those things to sit still for photographs.


Thanks,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 13, 2020)

introducing the new OSHA approved extension ladder for Friday use only 
And yes it works perfectly fine


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 14, 2020)

My daddy despite being sick got one yesterday afternoon!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 14, 2020)

Core, that is awesome.
Please congratulate him for me.
God Bless.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2020)

We got naners.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 14, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> introducing the new OSHA approved extension ladder for Friday use only
> And yes it works perfectly fine



That's way too safe looking.

I've seen my painters tie two extension ladders together to paint a high gable wall on a two story house over a basement.

Two lightweight floppy extension ladders.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 14, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> That's way too safe looking.
> 
> I've seen my painters tie two extension ladders together to paint a high gable wall on a two story house over a basement.
> 
> Two lightweight floppy extension ladders.


I forgot that I needed to get on the roof to finish a piece of flashing and I left all my ladders at home on my other trailer. That was the best I could do, but it worked perfect.


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 14, 2020)

Meat


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 14, 2020)

Syrup cooking time.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mrs Fireman’s latest.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 14, 2020)

Uh oh.


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 14, 2020)

A well deserved retirement


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm glad I'm able to post this tonight. Came close to being at attacked by a small but very agile BLACK PANTHER while deer hunting this morning. Lucky my stern voice worked.


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 15, 2020)

Green pig,
 Dont have fox squirrels were i live. Ive seen plenty hunting south of here. Never seen a black one until last weekend.


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 15, 2020)

More proof


----------



## Stroker (Nov 15, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Uh oh.View attachment 1050123View attachment 1050124


Fireman, I  don't think you  will have to worry about rebuilding  that one!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Uh oh.View attachment 1050123View attachment 1050124


Dang it man.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 15, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Some of my Brothers latest.
> View attachment 1047279View attachment 1047280View attachment 1047281View attachment 1047282


Those saugers are fine eating.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 15, 2020)

And the finished product, my late father in laws sugar cane.  Papa Teate.  He was a dang good man!


----------



## USMC - Retired (Nov 15, 2020)

My new hunting buddy...


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 16, 2020)

Wife picked this up @ Rural King. 
Really good!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Nasty opening day,,,,around 2in total,,,,wind howling,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 16, 2020)

USMC - Retired said:


> My new hunting buddy...
> 
> View attachment 1050341


Nice,,,,only dog that ever bit me,,,,


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 16, 2020)

Opening day Alabama


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sign at the hotel H22 stayed at goose hunting in Missouri.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 16, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Opening day AlabamaView attachment 1050410


Saturday in Ga. Little different from your rifle.?


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 16, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sign at the hotel H22 stayed at goose hunting in Missouri. Seems unreasonable View attachment 1050416


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Bet the heaters are going in the blinds today,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Bet the heaters are going in the blinds today,,,,




Are you at the point where the snow will be there all winter or does it come and go?

We're in the 60's/70's  today and I'm already thinking of slipping out on my wife and running away to Everglades City for the winter. I ain't down with this frozen tundra deal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Bet the heaters are going in the blinds today,,,,View attachment 1050445View attachment 1050446


You can keep that crap up there. They're calling for the 20s here several nights this week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Bet the heaters are going in the blinds today,,,,View attachment 1050445View attachment 1050446


It's real pretty to look at, but no thanks.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 16, 2020)

My little squirrel chasin, chipmunk harassing, recliner hogging, cheese eating beast at rest.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 17, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> My little squirrel chasin, chipmunk harassing, recliner hogging, cheese eating beast at rest.View attachment 1050575


Love it,,,,ours is really old now,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 17, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's real pretty to look at, but no thanks.


I say the same,,,,believe me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 17, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> My little squirrel chasin, chipmunk harassing, recliner hogging, cheese eating beast at rest.View attachment 1050575


Try bananas, ours loves em,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 17, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Are you at the point where the snow will be there all winter or does it come and go?
> 
> We're in the 60's/70's  today and I'm already thinking of slipping out on my wife and running away to Everglades City for the winter. I ain't down with this frozen tundra deal.


Supposed to be in the 50s later this week,,,,


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 17, 2020)

Lived in Germany for 2 years. Got my lifetime supply of snow. Wouldnt bother me one bit if it never snowed again.

 I do like cool weather though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Lived in Germany for 2 years. Got my lifetime supply of snow. Wouldnt bother me one bit if it never snowed again.
> 
> I do like cool weather though.


Saw very little snow in Germany where I was,,,,


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 17, 2020)

Thunder Head said:


> Lived in Germany for 2 years. Got my lifetime supply of snow. Wouldnt bother me one bit if it never snowed again.
> 
> I do like cool weather though.



i lived in upstate NY for two years, you could drive hands free on the back roads juance you got your front tars in the frozen ruts


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 17, 2020)

He did it again. Second hunt and second buck since being out of the hospital.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 17, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> He did it again. Second hunt and second buck since being out of the hospital.
> View attachment 1050701
> 
> View attachment 1050702


That is awesome.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 17, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> He did it again. Second hunt and second buck since being out of the hospital.
> View attachment 1050701
> 
> View attachment 1050702


That's excellent.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 19, 2020)

Perfect framing weather.

I feel sorry for whoever has to pay for the framing package though.

Of course, I ain't got to walk those frost topped walls either.

I wouldn't mind standing by that fire with a cup of coffee watching you boys drive nails though.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 19, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Perfect framing weather.
> 
> I feel sorry for whoever has to pay for the framing package though.
> 
> ...


It was a little icy on the second floor this morning. I'd like to stand by that fire with you and enjoy a cup of coffee while swapping stories.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2020)

Yesterday's sunset.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 20, 2020)

Didn't see anything hunting yesterday but this neat rock.

It seems misplaced for the area i found it.  Only quartz rocks in this area.

Looked like it had been scratched in a determined manner.

I think I will go back and move it with a dolly closer to camp so I can "study" it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 20, 2020)

31 days on the road so far. Lots of random pics to keep me entertained for the next 10 months.

Keep em coming people


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 20, 2020)

Pig down


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 20, 2020)

Deer season fishing is nice and peaceful.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 20, 2020)

Last roll of the season.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 20, 2020)

This thing just keeps growing


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 20, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> This thing just keeps growingView attachment 1051186


Can't wait to see that finished product.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok, i am in a sharing mood.

This is Rocky  aka Rocket.  He's 1of4 rescued dogs currently at my house.

Best 17 lb killer I've ever befriended.

When a squirrel got into the house, my 80 lb pit bull went to investigate.   The pit bull, Petey, was sniffing the squirrel and it latched onto his jowls.  Petey hollered and went to trying to shake  the squirrel off.

Out of nowhere, Rocket sprang into action, killed the squirrel and saved Petey all in one long, visceral bite.

Don't let his calm demeanor and Christmas sweater fool you.  This dog is an alpha.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 20, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Can't wait to see that finished product.


Me too! I only have myself and 1 helper right now and between this house, another house, and a garage, I am about whooped.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 20, 2020)

Some people's kids. That's a ladder hanging on the mirror


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't think our mail man  even saw them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 21, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Pig down View attachment 1051160


Meat.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I don't think our mail man  even saw them.



Looks like a one fawn time lapse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Looks like a one fawn time lapse.




Doe with twins.


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 22, 2020)

Wind tells me where to hunt


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 22, 2020)

for a second, I thought there was an included caliber guide in that! Nice layout!




HarryO45 said:


> Wind tells me where to huntView attachment 1051470


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 22, 2020)

Got you covered.

I've got the rut and caliber in my wheel. 

Thinking about adding the type of biscuit I'm eating.




georgia_home said:


> for a second, I thought there was an included caliber guide in that! Nice layout!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 22, 2020)

Ready for Walmarks


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 22, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> for a second, I thought there was an included caliber guide in that! Nice layout!


Actually I have that on my map (can’t share that) - it specifically say 450bushmaster or .308 stands


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 22, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> for a second, I thought there was an included caliber guide in that! Nice layout!



Depends on the wind... then terrain


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2020)

View from the porch this morning:


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 23, 2020)

My sidekick riding shotgun....


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 23, 2020)

Getting it done


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 23, 2020)

Working on a chicken coop.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 23, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Working on a chicken coop.




Dang, before I looked who posted I though Rooster Todd done made NailDriver some custom scaffolding.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Dang, before I looked who posted I though Rooster Todd done made NailDriver some custom scaffolding.


Lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 23, 2020)

The nesting box belonged to my wife's great grandfather.  The siding is all scraps from our house construction.  I started it in the garage and have moved it to a trailer so I can move it when I'm done.  Still got rafters and roof to go.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 23, 2020)

You send me junk mail, I'll send the empty postage paid reply envelope back so you have to pay for postage.

Don't know if it's true, but I heard that you can tape the envelope to a box and the business receiver will have to pay the postage. Supposedly, some people mail their garbage back to the junk mail people.


----------



## StanB1 (Nov 24, 2020)

OH NO!!!  Say it ain’t so!!  That time of year already?  Cuss word!!


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 24, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Dang, before I looked who posted I though Rooster Todd done made NailDriver some custom scaffolding.


I kinda thought the same thing ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 25, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I kinda thought the same thing ?


Just so long as you don't go criticizing my build quality.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 25, 2020)

A Buddy in Grand Rapids Mi sent me this yesterday.


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 25, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Just so long as you don't go criticizing my build quality.


I'd never do that as long as it holds up for it's intended purpose.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2020)

They say the grass is always green on the other side of the fence.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 25, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> I'd never do that as long as it holds up for it's intended purpose.



You didn't see me toe-nailing the rafters!


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 25, 2020)

Good bed of coals.


----------



## Buck70 (Nov 25, 2020)

Now is the time for a ribeye.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> OH NO!!!  Say it ain’t so!!  That time of year already?  Cuss word!!
> 
> View attachment 1051902


We got 4 in the other day,,,,about gone now,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2020)

Lucy waiting on Turkey,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 26, 2020)

Buck70 said:


> Now is the time for a ribeye.


I said the same thing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> My sidekick riding shotgun....
> View attachment 1051703


What a beauty,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 26, 2020)

4HAND said:


> A Buddy in Grand Rapids Mi sent me this yesterday.
> View attachment 1052041


I hate snow,,,,plowed yesterday,,,,


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 27, 2020)

Until I get a rear face winch....Little redneck ingenuity getting a beast doe in back of mule without messing with my old back. Only took a couple minutes and no strain.


----------



## Mars (Nov 27, 2020)

Little spring close to the creek on the homestead


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Until I get a rear face winch....Little redneck ingenuity getting a beast doe in back of mule without messing with my old back. Only took a couple minutes and no strain.
> 
> View attachment 1052339View attachment 1052340View attachment 1052341View attachment 1052342


Nice,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2020)

Samantha`s first ride in the woods Thanksgiving afternoon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Samantha`s first ride in the woods Thanksgiving afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those ears, just like Lucy's when she was a pup,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 27, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> Until I get a rear face winch....Little redneck ingenuity getting a beast doe in back of mule without messing with my old back. Only took a couple minutes and no strain.
> 
> View attachment 1052339View attachment 1052340View attachment 1052341View attachment 1052342


Nice doe!!! I didn't know you own a firearm


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 27, 2020)

Cadillacin'


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 27, 2020)

Piddlin today...
 It's been covered since the heat of summer turned into deer season. Swapping covers, throwing some salt water tackle in my creek boat...Ready for Winter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 27, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Piddlin today...
> It's been covered since the heat of summer turned into deer season. Swapping covers, throwing some salt water tackle in my creek boat...Ready for Winter.
> 
> View attachment 1052423


I'm so envious,,,,


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Nov 28, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Samantha`s first ride in the woods Thanksgiving afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking pup!!
Them needle teeth...I see some blood shed in your future


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 28, 2020)

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> Good looking pup!!
> Them needle teeth...I see some blood shed in your future




My toes and feet already look like I ran through a briar patch barefooted.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 28, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Nice doe!!! I didn't know you own a firearm



She was too big to kill with a bow ? ?. Needed the meat and the smoker is much more efficient


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 28, 2020)

At home for one more day before I leave for the last week of LFTT. Didn't feel like hunting, but this drive at the house is a good drive and helps scratch the itch. Had to take a pic cause I couldn't get the map on my phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2020)

She only comes in the house when it's cold outside. She has a new safe place.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 29, 2020)

Well, it's up. Needs straightening & decorating, but it's up..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2020)

We decorated yesterday.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 29, 2020)

Decided to do a little quiet target practice after 3 days of burning tree trunks and limbs.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 29, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Well, it's up. Needs straightening & decorating, but it's up..........
> View attachment 1052665



Looks a little short....


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 29, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Looks a little short....


Yeah, it's only 9'. ??


----------



## HarryO45 (Nov 30, 2020)

Groceries


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 30, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Groceries
> View attachment 1052849


He must be sizing up jiminbogart's buck?


----------



## naildrvr (Nov 30, 2020)

Finally got cool enough. I still had the AC on until a couple days ago.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> He must be sizing up jiminbogart's buck?



He was. That's KMac. Got him on the gate cam.


----------



## GreenPig (Nov 30, 2020)

Saw this on a gas pump at my local station.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 1, 2020)

I scouted some new country the other day. This waterfall is surrounded by a Larual thicket. Makes it hard to get a good pic. 18 - 20 foot drop.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2020)

Beautiful sky yesterday.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2020)

Broke out his cold weather gear. His heavy sleeping bag & lamp. 34° this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Broke out his cold weather gear. His heavy sleeping bag & lamp. 34° this morning.
> View attachment 1052973


Heat wave,,,,you FL guys crack me up,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 1, 2020)

This was at 10am. Hadn’t seen fog like this in a while. Had to use gps to find the ramp


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1052981


Nice, great shot,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Heat wave,,,,you FL guys crack me up,,,,? ? ? ?


?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2020)

4HAND said:


> ?


Wanna grow some hair on your chest, come on up for the winter,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1052979



Do they sleep in a pile like that to stay warm?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Heat wave,,,,you FL guys crack me up,,,,? ? ? ?



Maybe so, but down here, people don't start dropping like flies when it hits 95.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2020)

Took this on the way home this afternoon , just up the road from my house. My grandpa and a lot more of my family are buried here, they have a good view.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 1, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Wanna grow some hair on your chest, come on up for the winter,,,,? ? ? ?


I got plenty on my chest. Top of my head is a different story. ??


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 2, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe so, but down here, people don't start dropping like flies when it hits 95.



Boom, head shot.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe so, but down here, people don't start dropping like flies when it hits 95.


Been there done that,,,,best months in FL are Dec,Jan and Feb,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Took this on the way home this afternoon , just up the road from my house. My grandpa and a lot more of my family are buried here, they have a good view.
> 
> View attachment 1053075


Beautiful shot,,,,that one goes on the wall,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Maybe so, but down here, people don't start dropping like flies when it hits 95.


Homestead or Tampa in July,,,,love it,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2020)

McSuck.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 2, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> McSuck.View attachment 1053224


Anything referenced to as food with Mc in front of the name sucks!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2020)

Homemade pizza with homemade crust and sauce.

I made enough dough four 4 pizzas. This was the last one(7 days after the dough was made).

Mushroom and onions. Only thing left topping wise.

Not bad.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Anything referenced to as food with Mc in front of the name sucks!!!




Fixin' to eat some McRolaids.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 2, 2020)

When you forget to put the picker in transport mode and try to fit under a bridge.


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 2, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> When you forget to put the picker in transport mode and try to fit under a bridge.View attachment 1053258View attachment 1053259


It'll buff out.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 2, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> When you forget to put the picker in transport mode and try to fit under a bridge.View attachment 1053258View attachment 1053259


Must of been London Bridge


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 2, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> Must of been London Bridge


Hwy 41 at I-75.  Barely even a scratch on the I-beam.


----------



## HarryO45 (Dec 2, 2020)

Gravy


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 3, 2020)

Found this one trying to stay warm.


----------



## Buddrow (Dec 3, 2020)

Everyone meet big deano.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 5, 2020)

Full moon rising at Clarks Hill Lake


----------



## Dutch (Dec 5, 2020)

Old tree stand found at my local WMA


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2020)

Found a can of cresent rolls in the fridge getting close to the expiration date.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Full moon rising at Clarks Hill Lake
> View attachment 1053826


You guys are so blessed,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Found a can of cresent rolls in the fridge getting close to the expiration date.
> 
> View attachment 1053922


Pigs in a blanket?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dutch said:


> Old tree stand found at my local WMA
> View attachment 1053827


WMA?   Help me,,,,?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 5, 2020)

Wildlife Management Area


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Wildlife Management Area


Thanks,,,,I knew it was a hunting area,,,,just didn't know what it stood for,,,,thanks again,,,,


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> WMA?   Help me,,,,?




This one is one of the newer WMA's the DNR has opened. Its about 3 miles from my place. I am still wandering around learning it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Dutch said:


> This one is one of the newer WMA's the DNR has opened. Its about 3 miles from my place. I am still wandering around learning it.


Is it like a NSf area?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2020)

NSF?  National Forest?

Its state owned land, some are qouta hunt only, some are sign in and have buck only days and doe days. Sandhills WMA that is the one I go to is sign in and is buck only most of the season with a few doe days. Any deer killed counts toward your limit, as opposed  to a WMA qouta hunt where the state tags it for you


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 6, 2020)

Newfound Gap yesterday. Between Gatlinburg and Cherokee


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Dutch said:


> NSF?  National Forest?
> 
> Its state owned land, some are qouta hunt only, some are sign in and have buck only days and doe days. Sandhills WMA that is the one I go to is sign in and is buck only most of the season with a few doe days. Any deer killed counts toward your limit, as opposed  to a WMA qouta hunt where the state tags it for you


Interesting,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 6, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> Newfound Gap yesterday. Between Gatlinburg and CherokeeView attachment 1053952


Lucky you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 6, 2020)

....


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 6, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Pigs in a blanket?



Yep. Cut each pice of roll dough into 3 triangles.

They were Kroger brand little smokies(wife bought them). Tasted like hot dogs.

I prefer the Hormel type that taste like a course ground smoked sausage.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Yep. Cut each pice of roll dough into 3 triangles.
> 
> They were Kroger brand little smokies(wife bought them). Tasted like hot dogs.
> 
> I prefer the Hormel type that taste like a course ground smoked sausage.


SBRs sweet and Spicy is good on them,,,,good eats,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 6, 2020)

had a polock and a Texan almost break into a fight at a wedding rehearsal dinner over what a pig in a blanket is.

The polock version is better know as stuffed cabbage, aka pigs in a blanket. The lady from Texas was none too happy about the stuffed cabbage. (Aka, Golumpki)



jiminbogart said:


> Yep. Cut each pice of roll dough into 3 triangles.
> 
> They were Kroger brand little smokies(wife bought them). Tasted like hot dogs.
> 
> I prefer the Hormel type that taste like a course ground smoked sausage.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 6, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> had a polock and a Texan almost break into a fight at a wedding rehearsal dinner over what a pig in a blanket is.
> 
> The polock version is better know as stuffed cabbage, aka pigs in a blanket. The lady from Texas was none too happy about the stuffed cabbage. (Aka, Golumpki)


Love me some polish food,,,,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 7, 2020)

georgia_home said:


> had a polock and a Texan almost break into a fight at a wedding rehearsal dinner over what a pig in a blanket is.
> 
> The polock version is better know as stuffed cabbage, aka pigs in a blanket. The lady from Texas was none too happy about the stuffed cabbage. (Aka, Golumpki)



When I was growing up in Texas, the pig's in a blanket were called kolachis.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 7, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Lucky you!



They’re supposed to get 4-6” up there today. Go get you some.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2020)

Maybe between Christmas & New Year.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2020)

Not a cell phone, but cool all the same.  Google Maps street view caught my dad in his garden.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2020)

How do I straighten out my buildings?????


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Not a cell phone, but cool all the same.  Google Maps street view caught my dad in his garden.
> 
> View attachment 1054262


What are the odds,,,,


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 7, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> What are the odds,,,,



The odds of Dad being in the garden are pretty high.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The odds of Dad being in the garden are pretty high.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## georgia_home (Dec 8, 2020)

A little blurry, but the moon was huge and low last night. Full zoom


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 8, 2020)

Hammock seat plus fallen tree in just the right spot = recliner


----------



## StanB1 (Dec 8, 2020)

So many good dogs,
Some 40 or so years,
Unconditional love,
A river of tears.
We miss them all. Too old to have more.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> So many good dogs,
> Some 40 or so years,
> Unconditional love,
> A river of tears.
> We miss them all. Too old to have more.




I just swapped out Sophie's rabies tag Saturday and took the old one to my wife.

She didn't want it. This woman keeps the dog's baby teeth and didn't want the tag. I was surprised.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> Too old to have more.



Getcha one more. There's one out there somewhere that needs you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 8, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> So many good dogs,
> Some 40 or so years,
> Unconditional love,
> A river of tears.
> ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Getcha one more. There's one out there somewhere that needs you.


Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> So many good dogs,
> Some 40 or so years,
> Unconditional love,
> A river of tears.
> ...


Amen brother also,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 8, 2020)

Just one set here, with the collar and 2 or 3 tags. Pick it up and shake it, reflex kicks in and I snap around looking for the dog. Even after 20+ years.



StanB1 said:


> So many good dogs,
> Some 40 or so years,
> Unconditional love,
> A river of tears.
> ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Buildings are still crooked,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,cars too,,,,? ? ? ?, anyone know any good pipe tobacco?,,,,


----------



## Toliver (Dec 8, 2020)

What's that sticking out of the bumper of the car?  Is that how you wind that little thing up to get it going?  What kind of footage do you get on each wind up?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Buildings are still crooked,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,cars too,,,,? ? ? ?, anyone know any good pipe tobacco?,,,,




Those are weird looking dogs.

Try some wacky pipe tobacco. I hear it works wonders for all kinda stuff.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 8, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Those are weird looking dogs.
> 
> Try some wacky pipe tobacco. I hear it works wonders for all kinda stuff.


I've got some,,,,too scared to try the buds,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## StanB1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Buildings are still crooked,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,cars too,,,,? ? ? ?, anyone know any good pipe tobacco?,,,,View attachment 1054429View attachment 1054430View attachment 1054431




“There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile,
He found a crooked sixpence against a crooked stile;
He bought a crooked cat which caught a crooked mouse,
And they all lived together in a little crooked house.”


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 9, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> “There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile,
> He found a crooked sixpence against a crooked stile;
> He bought a crooked cat which caught a crooked mouse,
> And they all lived together in a little crooked house.”



Sounds like an Alan Jackson song.


----------



## StanB1 (Dec 9, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Sounds like an Alan Jackson song.



Nursery rhyme and song.  Serendipity Singers.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 9, 2020)

Scrapping time


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sitting in the sun


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 10, 2020)

Sad sign


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2020)

Sun is trying to make the flag to match the mule's flag


----------



## Dub (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2020)

One day to the next,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Another one,,,,


----------



## Toliver (Dec 12, 2020)

"Honey!  It's time to move!"


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ball of yellow jackets attacking a hornet.  They fell out of the sky right beside me.


----------



## HarryO45 (Dec 12, 2020)

Shadow


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 12, 2020)

The wife got all the goody out of her brakes and I got all the goody out of my tires


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 12, 2020)

Waste not want not.

Let the new pads turn the rotors.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 12, 2020)

A pile of hot chicken wings from Roosters in Cumming, best wings in the state


----------



## Sixes (Dec 12, 2020)

Pre hunt truck load from a week long mid November hunt and a few bucks that I took pics of on the trip.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Toliver said:


> "Honey!  It's time to move!"


I tried,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sixes said:


> A pile of hot chicken wings from Roosters in Cumming, best wings in the state
> 
> View attachment 1055016


My favorite yardbird,,,,


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 12, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Waste not want not.
> 
> Let the new pads turn the rotors.


She got new rotors too?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> The wife got all the goody out of her brakesView attachment 1055001 and I got all the goody out of my tiresView attachment 1055000


Last winter it was brakes and rotors, now it's a brake line leak,,,,why in the winter? I don't think I did anything to upset God,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 12, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> The wife got all the goody out of her brakesView attachment 1055001 and I got all the goody out of my tiresView attachment 1055000


Almost had you some nice racin slicks.?


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 12, 2020)

Sixes said:


> Pre hunt truck load from a week long mid November hunt and a few bucks that I took pics of on the trip.
> 
> View attachment 1055017View attachment 1055018View attachment 1055019View attachment 1055020


I'd of laid hands on that 2nd buck.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 12, 2020)

Perfick...


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 13, 2020)

Dad got an 8pt this morning and he used his hitch winch and loaded it by himself. I did the gutting and hanging in the WIC


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Today, finished plowing,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 13, 2020)

Tobesofkee yesterday


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 13, 2020)

StanB1 said:


> And they all lived together in a little crooked house.”


@jiminbogart, who you reckon built that house?


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 13, 2020)

Waiting on the doves to start flying.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 13, 2020)

Today's entertainment... Clifford the Dog.





.and climbing on Grampa.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 13, 2020)

Lunch.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 13, 2020)

4HAND said:


> @jiminbogart, who you reckon built that house?




Rooster Todd I caint say. I'm tryin' to be nicer. Even if I have to omit the truth.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 13, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Today, finished plowing,,,,



Even the flat roads are out of level up there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Even the flat roads are out of level up there.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 13, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Even the flat roads are out of level up there.


In all seriousness, Canon made a tilt shift lens that would correct that lean in buildings,,,,around 2k,,,,


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Today, finished plowing,,,,View attachment 1055120View attachment 1055121View attachment 1055122View attachment 1055123


Am I seeing snow as high as your fence?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> Am I seeing snow as high as your fence?


After plowing it up there,,,,we got 10 inches,,,,


----------



## zedex (Dec 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> After plowing it up there,,,,we got 10 inches,,,,


Danggit, man...  those pictures just remind me that we will get it soon. Nasty. Just plain nasty


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2020)

zedex said:


> Danggit, man...  those pictures just remind me that we will get it soon. Nasty. Just plain nasty


Cold too,,,,plus my belt Tensioner bearing is going,,,,


----------



## zedex (Dec 14, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Cold too,,,,plus my belt Tensioner bearing is going,,,,


Lol..... fun times in the brutal cold....

I have to track a leak in my air shocks and replace the heater core in my truck. Want to get it done before the snow but the rain is never ending


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 14, 2020)

zedex said:


> Lol..... fun times in the brutal cold....
> 
> I have to track a leak in my air shocks and replace the heater core in my truck. Want to get it done before the snow but the rain is never ending


My wife told me a real man would be out in the barn in 22 deg weather fixing the Tensioner,,,,I told her to have at it,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 14, 2020)

Prepping tools for tomorrow's job.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2020)

I was going through  some pics on my PC and come across these. My girls first deer harvest. 

Jaden was 9. She is 21 now and has killed double digit deer. 




The guy on the right was a great friend, he is no longer with us. RIP Mark.

My dad is the big guy trimming meat.

The guy to the left of him is dad's brother, Uncle David. Me and dad foud him dead about 5 yrs ago. RIP Unc.





Jordon was 11 for her first and has killed many since. She is 24 now and the one that just got married.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2020)

From the duck blind


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2020)

A wood duck hole I frequent


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2020)

Not from this year, but we had a little snow today and made me want to ride the fields with my camera


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> A wood duck hole I frequent
> 
> View attachment 1055561


Nice,,,,I never duck hunted, but I did do guite a bit of pheasant hunting,,,,sure miss my Dad's Light 12,,,,

When we had pheasants,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Prepping tools for tomorrow's job.View attachment 1055387


I gotta get me a baitcaster,,,,nice setup,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2020)

My new rod I got last spring,,,,6ft Eagle Claw IM-7 UL rod with a Okuma Avenger 7 bearing reel and Mr Crappie 4lb,,,,would highly recommend this UL setup, about 48.00,,,,sorry about the Pic,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Little better Pic,,,,


----------



## HarryO45 (Dec 16, 2020)

Don’t know about this?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 16, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Don’t know about this?View attachment 1055660


I'll stick with the real stuff,,,,


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 16, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Prepping tools for tomorrow's job.




I'm in the wrong business.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2020)

Our waterproof ran our of waterproof this morning and we were wet and cold. This afternoon we didn't expect the pea soup. Viz was about 50 yds. We hung in there and never fired a shot all day.... I took a 65 yr old friend of mine that lives for duck hunting and after a liver and kidney transplant in 2018 he went on his first hunt today .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2020)

HarryO45 said:


> Don’t know about this?View attachment 1055660



Probably be good chased with some Old Milwaukee?

Time for a new thread...


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2020)

Core Lokt said:


> We hung in there and never fired a shot all day....



I'm no duck hunter and I hate to be a critic, but why didn't y'all shoot some of them ducks swimming around in the pond there?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2020)

This. This is how to hide a ladder stand. Tuck it in

Dont mind the upside down seat


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 17, 2020)

Had a hankering for a Cuban sandwich.

I've never made one so I watched a YT video(Food Wishes channel).

I've never had a Tampa style(salami added) so I added salami to the roast pork, ham, Swiss cheese, dill pickle and mustard/mayo mix.

Not bad, but not as good as The Havana Sandwich Shop on Buford Highway.

The salami was a mistake. It had too strong of a flavor and it put my meat ratio out of whack. 

Still not a bad sandwich, it didn't suck.

I picked some frijoles negros from my frijoles tree to keep NCH from dropping in.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 17, 2020)

A 9930 tricycle.  Don’t see many 2 rows anymore. Wish I had a side by side pic of this one and a new baler picker.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 18, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Don’t see many 2 rows anymore.




There used to be a lot of one row pickers around these parts.

That's all I'll say about that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Had a hankering for a Cuban sandwich.
> 
> I've never made one so I watched a YT video(Food Wishes channel).
> 
> ...


Got them in Tampa all the time,,,,looks good,,,,


----------



## HarryO45 (Dec 18, 2020)

funny


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> There used to be a lot of one row pickers around these parts.
> 
> That's all I'll say about that.


I’ve met one or two of those


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 18, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> This. This is how to hide a ladder stand. Tuck it in
> 
> Dont mind the upside down seat
> View attachment 1055882



Whoa...
THAT is one mogan cedar!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 18, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> There used to be a lot of one row pickers around these parts.
> 
> That's all I'll say about that.



And they were way more efficient than the ones now. One would think they would’ve come up with a better model by now.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 18, 2020)

Low winter tide.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 18, 2020)

Finally got proof.......


----------



## HarryO45 (Dec 19, 2020)

We always knew... now everyone does.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2020)

Somebody has the Christmas Spirit!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 19, 2020)

Not a great pic but this big ole barred owl was watching me walk back to my truck this morn.  Beautiful sight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Not a great pic but this big ole barred owl was watching me walk back to my truck this morn.  Beautiful sight.
> View attachment 1056219


They're here, I've never seen one though,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2020)

Frost flowers in the Kinchafoonee swamp this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 19, 2020)

Broke out the smoker for a bit this season


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 19, 2020)

Not just for pedestrians ...


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 20, 2020)

Moved my oldest and SIL  into their house yesterday.  Sure am proud. Of them.


----------



## naildrvr (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2020)

Tucker lives to duck hunt


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2020)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1056389View attachment 1056390




That one is nice!


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 21, 2020)

What happened to the pic being all green?


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 21, 2020)

Downtown Monroe


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 22, 2020)

It must be their coffee break.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 22, 2020)

First encounter with a straight razor! He really like a REAL barber shop cut.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 22, 2020)

I hope 4hand doesn't see that pic.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 22, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I hope 4hand doesn't see that pic.


Have mercy.
I can smell it from here.
??


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 22, 2020)

Northern-pike-grouse:


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 23, 2020)

AceOfTheBase said:


> Northern-pike-grouse:
> View attachment 1056765


? ? ? ?


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 23, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?


Getting old, don't remember if I got it with a 20 ga or red/white spoon (or both)


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 23, 2020)

AceOfTheBase said:


> Getting old, don't remember if I got it with a 20 ga or red/white spoon (or both)


? ? ? ?,,,,funny,,,,
Have never seen a grouse here, lots of Hammer Handles under my belt,,,,not litteraly,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## 7 point (Dec 23, 2020)

Had a little frost at camp this morning


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 23, 2020)

Someone set up a Nativity scene in an old dilapidated house on the side of highway 37 in Elmodel.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 23, 2020)

Not my cell pic.

Was on the Texas forum.


----------



## Mars (Dec 23, 2020)

I got a drone for Christmas and this is the view from. About 100ft over my house.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Not my cell pic.
> 
> Was on the Texas forum.
> 
> View attachment 1056860


One way to do it,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mars said:


> I got a drone for Christmas and this is the view from. About 100ft over my house.
> View attachment 1056863


Nice,,,,


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2020)

Gator89 said:


> Someone set up a Nativity scene in an old dilapidated house on the side of highway 37 in Elmodel.View attachment 1056855View attachment 1056856


I’d like to have that old house.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Not my cell pic.
> 
> Was on the Texas forum.
> 
> View attachment 1056860


Fellow got to eat.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 24, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> Not my cell pic.
> 
> Was on the Texas forum.
> 
> View attachment 1056860


Think I'd still prefer a big Ole briskit,,,,


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 24, 2020)

I dont think your camo is working little buddy


----------



## Mars (Dec 24, 2020)

After seeing the scrap of plywood my father in law was using for a desk in his shop, I built him something a little better for Christmas.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 24, 2020)

Mars said:


> After seeing the scrap of plywood my father in law was using for a desk in his shop, I built him something a little better for Christmas.View attachment 1056987View attachment 1056986


What a great gift!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Mars said:


> After seeing the scrap of plywood my father in law was using for a desk in his shop, I built him something a little better for Christmas.View attachment 1056987View attachment 1056986


Really nice,,,,look into those rubber locking casters at HD, they're blue and LG,easy to move and lock,,,,put them on a roll around workshop table I built,,,,


----------



## Mars (Dec 24, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Really nice,,,,look into those rubber locking casters at HD, they're blue and LG,easy to move and lock,,,,put them on a roll around workshop table I built,,,,



I considered putting workbench casters on it but I messed around and ran out of time. I still may get some for it even if its not in time for Christmas


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Mars said:


> I considered putting workbench casters on it but I messed around and ran out of time. I still may get some for it even if its not in time for Christmas


They really are nice,,,,the big ones,,,,HD has a bunch of cheap ones too,,,,? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 24, 2020)

Christmas Eve 2020 from Senoia Ga. 

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Head East (Dec 24, 2020)

Mars said:


> After seeing the scrap of plywood my father in law was using for a desk in his shop, I built him something a little better for Christmas.



Thats an awesome idea and it turned out great!.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 24, 2020)

Mars said:


> After seeing the scrap of plywood my father in law was using for a desk in his shop, I built him something a little better for Christmas.View attachment 1056987View attachment 1056986


You most definitely should be the favorite SIL. ?


----------



## Head East (Dec 24, 2020)

SIL sent me this


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 24, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> Hwy 41 at I-75.  Barely even a scratch on the I-beam.


That's dark under there.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 25, 2020)

Old boat almost 20 years with same prop. New boat 2nd one in 7 months.


----------



## heggy (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas Breakfast 
Egg Bites made with cheese, bacon, and spinach


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 25, 2020)

Miss Bea is ready for her Christmas treats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2020)

View from my porch this morning:


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 25, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> View from my porch this morning:
> View attachment 1057216


Pretty, but a pain in the rear,,,,is your power back on?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty, but a pain in the rear,,,,is your power back on?


Yeah, they got it back about 9PM last night.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 25, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> View from my porch this morning:
> View attachment 1057216



Looks like something went walking on your truck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 25, 2020)

NCB, why have you got that turkey stabbed with a soldering iron? 

Seems like it will take forever to cook that way.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 25, 2020)

Of course, that could be a circuit tester.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 25, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> NCB, why have you got that turkey stabbed with a soldering iron?
> 
> Seems like it will take forever to cook that way.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 25, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1057259


That's gonna be good,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> That's gonna be good,,,,


It was.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 26, 2020)

These(ribs) were leftover from the two Publix rib roasts(I cut them into ribeyes). 

Garlic salt and black pepper. Tossed them in the oven under the broiler and then 350 for about 20 minutes.

I ain't sayin' they were awesome, but they didn't suck. Not much meat but not a bad snack.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2020)

My mama's fruitcake recipe
I wish she was still here to enjoy a piece.
She sure loved Christmas time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2020)

Kinchafoonee swamp was froze up this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2020)

Heard this fella shooting all morning way off in the distance. Sounded like he had a good morning.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ring neck or Earth snake. They slow down when the temps get in the 30's


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2020)

The wife said she saw a tall, thin, attractive man hiding in the backyard today.

Immediately I thought to myself that 4hand may have me under surveillance since I have been falsely accused of misappropriating a boat from Dixie County, Florida.

I let the two Dobermans out back to flush out the interloper but they didn't find anyone.

I figured I had to up my game.

I put a ribeye on the grill for bait and then hid around the corner with a baseball bat hoping that the trespasser would take the bait.

No such luck. Either my wife was seeing things or 4hand got wise and split.

I didn't have time to clean and preheat the BGE, so I cooked the steak over the lighter chimney.

It didn't suck.

I set a leg hold trap with a can of snuff in the yard, if he comes back he's in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Remember these?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 27, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> The wife said she saw a tall, thin, attractive man hiding in the backyard today.
> 
> Immediately I thought to myself that 4hand may have me under surveillance since I have been falsely accused of misappropriating a boat from Dixie County, Florida.
> 
> ...


The "thin" part of the description immediately ruled me out. ??


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 27, 2020)

4HAND said:


> The "thin" part of the description immediately ruled me out. ??



It's the holiday season. I'm trying to be even more kind than usual. I left the jorts part out too.


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 27, 2020)

Bailey got her a new sweater for Christmas and my wife got a very nice soft white throw that she'll have to borrow from Bailey.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Ring neck or Earth snake. They slow down when the temps get in the 30's
> View attachment 1057649View attachment 1057650


Nice Pic,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

GreenPig said:


> Bailey got her a new sweater for Christmas and my wife got a very nice soft white throw that she'll have to borrow from Bailey.View attachment 1057673


Beautiful,,,,we just lost ours,,,,buried up the hill,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heard this fella shooting all morning way off in the distance. Sounded like he had a good morning.View attachment 1057510


This right here reminds me of Dare County NC,,,,nice Pic,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinchafoonee swamp was froze up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good spot for some wood ducks. Maybe a big lizard too!?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

A few from today, a bit of a snowstorm goin on,,,,felines staying warm,,,,so are my feet,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Looks like a good spot for some wood ducks. Maybe a big lizard too!?


Is wild duck good eatin? Never had,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Is wild duck good eatin? Never had,,,,


Wood ducks are delicious!


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> Remember these?
> 
> View attachment 1057670


Took a lot of that. Pretty much daily. I had the worst hay fever known to man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2020)

Riding sand roads in the Low Country.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1058016


Nice,,,,see many burls around there?,,,,


----------



## bany (Dec 30, 2020)

One of the many while I was looking for only deer. And piglets elsewhere.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 30, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,see many burls around there?,,,,


A good bit


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 30, 2020)

It's good chicken, but not good enough to sit in THAT line.

That wasn't @ noon. That was @130ish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2020)

A 10 pound Heeler puppy trying to pull a 14 foot tipi.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 30, 2020)

4HAND said:


> It's good chicken, but not good enough to sit in THAT line.
> 
> That wasn't @ noon. That was @130ish.



I wish I had a business where people lined up like that.

They should put one on every corner until the lines start getting shorter.

Or raise the prices until the lines start getting shorter.

I never eat there because the one here is just like that one. A line out on to Epps Bridge Rd.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 30, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> I wish I had a business where people lined up like that.
> 
> They should put one on every corner until the lines start getting shorter.
> 
> ...


Yes & the speed & efficiency with which they handle those lines is amazing.


----------



## GreenPig (Dec 30, 2020)

Caught 11 this evening at my pond


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 1, 2021)

yes i knew better, no i didnt listen to the voice in my head.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 1, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> yes i knew better, no i didnt listen to the voice in my head.View attachment 1058230


Oh gosh, I had a trick set of china made Jackstands like that I was afraid to use on cement after they fell with a jeep on them.

Eta - hope no one was hurt.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 1, 2021)

I saw one of y'all in Helen last weekend. He had a handmade chair in the back, said he picked it up from a guy in middle Ga.￼ Looked like he was headed to the gym to pick up some good towels.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 1, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> I saw one of y'all in Helen last weekend. He had a handmade chair in the back, said he picked it up from a guy in middle Ga.￼ Looked like he was headed to the gym to pick up some good towels.View attachment 1058275



Billy got a new ride....


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 1, 2021)

Done for the morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> yes i knew better, no i didnt listen to the voice in my head.View attachment 1058230


Safety First,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2021)

GreenPig said:


> Caught 11 this evening at my pondView attachment 1058041


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 2, 2021)

A few from yesterday,,,,plowing,,,,


----------



## Head East (Jan 2, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Kinchafoonee swamp was froze up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what a great picture!


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 2, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Safety First,,,,




I was never in any danger. I watched it for a few minutes before i removed the boat trailer tires. It fell overnight.


----------



## StanB1 (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve often wondered if dark colored animals feel more conspicuous and vulnerable in the snow.  This guy lives under my back deck.  He is one of a pair of twins born last spring.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 3, 2021)

StanB1 said:


> I’ve often wondered if dark colored animals feel more conspicuous and vulnerable in the snow.  This guy lives under my back deck.  He is one of a pair of twins born last spring.
> 
> View attachment 1058580


Lots of tracks up the hill here,,,,Deer also,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 3, 2021)

he’s been asking about how I do shooting recently, though not interested in pulling the trigger. So we went up to the range and did some clays. Skeet and sporting clays. He did the pulling.  Hoping it leads to more interest and a desire to shoot.

This is where two sporting clays courses intersect, and the learning center in the BG.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 4, 2021)

.22 rifle and some clay pigeons.

 Ive never seen a person it didnt put a smile on there face.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 4, 2021)

We werent going 20 mph. Flew into side of van.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> We werent going 20 mph. Flew into side of van.
> 
> View attachment 1058713


Wow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 4, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> he’s been asking about how I do shooting recently, though not interested in pulling the trigger. So we went up to the range and did some clays. Skeet and sporting clays. He did the pulling.  Hoping it leads to more interest and a desire to shoot.
> 
> This is where two sporting clays courses intersect, and the learning center in the BG.
> 
> View attachment 1058710


I used to have a ball shooting them at our range,,,,to me, the squared off receiver of the Light 12 really helped in sighting quickly,,,,


----------



## GreenPig (Jan 4, 2021)

Evening at the pond.


----------



## naildrvr (Jan 5, 2021)

I was going to use the plumbers extension cord but decided to get my own


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2021)

GreenPig said:


> Evening at the pond. View attachment 1058828


Nice,,,,especially for Jan,,,,


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 5, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> We werent going 20 mph. Flew into side of van.


He was probably laser focused on a rodent across the road & never knew what hit him (er, what he hit).
Southbound on 75 doing at least 75, lower Georgia, a hawk zoomed across our bow, we missed it by only a few feet and he never flinched. I'm sure he did hit his target.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 5, 2021)

AceOfTheBase said:


> He was probably laser focused on a rodent across the road & never knew what hit him (er, what he hit).
> Southbound on 75 doing at least 75, lower Georgia, a hawk zoomed across our bow, we missed it by only a few feet and he never flinched. I'm sure he did hit his target.


Had one just like that hit my side mirror.

As his last act, he did catch the sparrow he was  chasing...was still in his clutch.

One before that hit the side and was just knocked silly for 5 minutes and flew off.

Cool bird for sure.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Whatever it takes.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Sunset. Wish I could explain but I had no idea what that streak was about


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

This one gave me the slip. No place is safer than back toward the truck


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Phone camera does no justice on this swamp chestnut. It's yuge.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Called him a chicken lol. That's all it took.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Growing up too fast


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Keeping it simple


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Always right where you're about to put your hands


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 5, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Sunset. Wish I could explain but I had no idea what that streak was aboutView attachment 1058948



Shadow of a cloud on the horizon, I bet...


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

Another close call.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

No matter what.


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 5, 2021)

These were about 30 years before the cel phone was invented. But I saw them just now, rambling in my phone gallery. That's me. When I look at my kids it make me lol.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 5, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Always right where you're about to put your hands
> View attachment 1058954


That one got all her boyfriend had to give...he's a husk of his former self.

Hate the B-widows.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 5, 2021)

Dixiecutter 

That daisy powerline  brings back alot of memories. 

I still have my second one that is over 40 yrs old at this point.  Still works.


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 7, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> My baby girl refusing to give back my Chick-fil-A cup.
> 
> That stare ?
> 
> View attachment 1059127


Priceless


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 7, 2021)

Zeroing my poppers


----------



## GreenPig (Jan 7, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Zeroing my poppersView attachment 1059199


Looks good to me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 7, 2021)

Water damage


----------



## GreenPig (Jan 7, 2021)

Juliette sunrise.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Water damage
> View attachment 1059244View attachment 1059245View attachment 1059246


Dang man,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Phone camera does no justice on this swamp chestnut. It's yuge.View attachment 1058950


Is that a burl right there,,,,my eyes aren't real good,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Keeping it simpleView attachment 1058953


Have got the twin head heater,,,,


----------



## Mars (Jan 9, 2021)

Homemade kydex chest holster for my xdm


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Got a little gout in my ankle.
Hasn't bothered me in many months.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Can't get around real good today. Might as well keep this fire company.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Got a little gout in my ankle.
> Hasn't bothered me in many months.
> View attachment 1059526


Mercy, hope it subsides soon!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Got a little gout in my ankle.
> Hasn't bothered me in many months.
> View attachment 1059526


Does food bring that on?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Mercy, hope it subsides soon!


Thanks. That was last night. Been taking Indocin. It's better today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Can't get around real good today. Might as well keep this fire company.
> View attachment 1059527


Nice,,,,just check out your chimney every year,,,,several chimney fires here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Thanks. That was last night. Been taking Indocin. It's better today.


Hope it gets better,,,,what flares it up?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Does food bring that on?


Food, alcohol, & believe it or not, tobacco juice.
I haven't been bothered for months. Sitting around wondering what food triggered this attack. I don't drink or dip anymore.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,just check out your chimney every year,,,,several chimney fires here,,,,


My chimney is a triple wall stove pipe, not open chimney.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Food, alcohol, & believe it or not, tobacco juice.
> I haven't been bothered for months. Sitting around wondering what food triggered this attack. I don't drink or dip anymore.


Thanks, I didn't know,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> My chimney is a triple wall stove pipe, not open chimney.


Expensive stuff, 300 just to go thru the roof,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> My chimney is a triple wall stove pipe, not open chimney.


I'd still check it every year,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Expensive stuff, 300 just to go thru the roof,,,,


I think mine was built that way when we built our house because of the location of the fireplace in our home.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I think mine was built that way when we built our house because of the location of the fireplace in our home.


Just one piece of triple wall pipe,,,,not the whole kit,,,,expensive stuff,,,,


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 9, 2021)

I know that pain all too well! Everyone has different triggers and things that help make it better. Hope your back up and moving soon. If you haven’t had it before, ask doc for colchicine. 





4HAND said:


> Got a little gout in my ankle.
> Hasn't bothered me in many months.
> View attachment 1059526


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd still check it every year,,,,


I have my son go in our attic & check to see if there's any issues with the pipe. We have a floored storage area up there you can walk to the stovepipe & check it. It also has a mesh hood on top.
Other than that, what do you reckon a professional would check?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 9, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> I know that pain all too well! Everyone has different triggers and things that help make it better. Hope your back up and moving soon. If you haven’t had it before, ask doc for colchicine.


Used to take Alipurinol daily, but would still have occasional flare up & would take Indocin. Quit dipping & haven't had an attack in probably 8-10 months. Ran out of Alipurinol in September & haven't had an issue until yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I have my son go in our attic & check to see if there's any issues with the pipe. We have a floored storage area up there you can walk to the stovepipe & check it. It also has a mesh hood on top.
> Other than that, what do you reckon a professional would check?


My boy brushes the soot out every year,,,,check for any blockages,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


My dream in this weather here,,,,nice Pic,,,,


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 13, 2021)

Big boy


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 13, 2021)

Leesburg.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 14, 2021)

I think this was the last fire of the season. 

Ol May would have said "no way it's this cold in Nome Alaska"


----------



## HarryO45 (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes we are


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Leesburg.
> 
> View attachment 1060372




Good place right here.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 14, 2021)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> View attachment 1060620


Is that Thunberg?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 14, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Is that Thunberg?


Yup on the back of a race car.


----------



## Buddrow (Jan 14, 2021)

A picture of the a quarter my wife shot. First time she ever shot a real weapon. Started with a 5 gallon bucket. Then a empty 12 ga shell, quarter in the photo, a dime, and finally a empty 22 shell in a straw. This all took place in 20 minutes. 25 paces. Marlin model 60. Iron sights. I kept it for 10 years. Drilled a hole in it and out it on a necklace for our anniversary.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2021)

Had a good hunt yesterday afternoon. Back to the camp an hour before dark


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2021)

A good dog is priceless


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2021)

A good dog is priceless

View attachment 1060691


----------

